# Iran Hits Two Oil Tankers, What Will/Should Trump Do?



## Edgetho (Jun 13, 2019)

We know what obama would do -- Preemptive surrender.  But what will Trump do?

We know he is opposed to Foreign Wars.  Hates them.

Iran has called his bluff, will he respond in kind??

Of course, the only decent news about almost anything comes from the Foreign Press.  The American Press stopped being in the news business decades ago --

Oil tankers hit in fresh 'torpedo attack' in Gulf of Oman amid Iran tensions - live updates


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Jun 13, 2019)

There is no proof at this time. No investigation...no eyewitness reports. No affirmative or denial from Iran. Yet...IRAN!


----------



## CowboyTed (Jun 13, 2019)

Re-instate the peace agreement...

Trump asked for escalation... He got it... Are ye not happy...

Trump great at stiring it up but where were these ships escort?


----------



## NoVote (Jun 13, 2019)

> *What Will/Should Trump Do?*



A quick in and out, smear every boat that floats in the gulf, then carpet bomb every imam compound we know about. It's overdue anyway.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 13, 2019)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> There is no proof at this time. No investigation...no eyewitness reports. No affirmative or denial from Iran. Yet...IRAN!



Iran seems to be denying it.

‘Suspicious doesn’t begin to describe what happened’: Iran’s FM on tanker ‘attacks’ in Gulf of Oman ‘Suspicious doesn’t begin to describe what happened’: Iran’s FM on tanker ‘attacks’ in Gulf of Oman


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## CowboyTed (Jun 13, 2019)

Never happened under Obama...

Weak Trump..


----------



## Redfish (Jun 13, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > There is no proof at this time. No investigation...no eyewitness reports. No affirmative or denial from Iran. Yet...IRAN!
> ...




we will figure out who did it and they will pay the price,  wait and watch.


----------



## CowboyTed (Jun 13, 2019)

NoVote said:


> > *What Will/Should Trump Do?*
> 
> 
> 
> A quick in and out, smear every boat that floats in the gulf, then carpet bomb every imam compound we know about. It's overdue anyway.



Small Problem... How do you know it is Iran?

You can't trust the Intelligence services, look they must have been lying over Russia...

It could be a number of other players - Quatar, Russia, China, Isreal, Saudi...

By the way Carpet Bombing is a War Crime...


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 13, 2019)

Redfish said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> ...



You hold your breath waiting for that to happen.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Jun 13, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > There is no proof at this time. No investigation...no eyewitness reports. No affirmative or denial from Iran. Yet...IRAN!
> ...



If she floats, she is a witch. If she sinks, she is a dead witch.


----------



## CowboyTed (Jun 13, 2019)

Redfish said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> ...



How? Trump doesn't trust the Intelligence Services... He could ask Putin...


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 13, 2019)

Edgetho said:


> We know what obama would do -- Preemptive surrender.  But what will Trump do?
> 
> We know he is opposed to Foreign Wars.  Hates them.
> 
> ...



I think Trump wants a war, he wants to have “wartime CIC” in the history books after he is dead and gone.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## CowboyTed (Jun 13, 2019)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> ...



I don't see why Iran would go after Tankers in the Gulf...  Totally against there interest... Israelis and Saudis would be the big winners...


----------



## WillPower (Jun 13, 2019)

Both tankers were hit amidship within 30 minutes of each other....torpedoes....could be a false-flag to start something.  Wait until signal intel reports who was in the area at the time.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Jun 13, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > We know what obama would do -- Preemptive surrender.  But what will Trump do?
> ...


His Hebrew handlers want a war. Trump is just a shabbos goy sock puppet.


----------



## NoVote (Jun 13, 2019)

CowboyTed said:


> Small Problem... How do you know it is Iran?



Well duhhh, Iran has been starting and causing and threatening death to America since the Shah days. I will take their word for it, OK?


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Jun 13, 2019)

CowboyTed said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


They wouldn't. The same as Assad doesn't gas his own people, and Iraq had no weapons of mass destruction and there were no huge mountain military complexes in Afghanistan manufacturing chemical weapons.
It's another bullshit ploy to get you to support another bullshit war.


----------



## CowboyTed (Jun 13, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > We know what obama would do -- Preemptive surrender.  But what will Trump do?
> ...



The problem for the OP is this didn't happen under Obama, it happened under Trump...

Iran knew there was a carrot and a stick... Trump doesn't know the players and is clueless on what he is doing... He might attack but he could be attacking the wrong country, they like false flags down there...

The main problem is Obama was playing Chess and Trump is playing Snap...
Trump Supporters only understand Snap and don't understand Chess...


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 13, 2019)

NoVote said:


> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> > Small Problem... How do you know it is Iran?
> ...



Which is what those in power are expecting...blind acceptance of the “official story”


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## 22lcidw (Jun 13, 2019)

CowboyTed said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Edgetho said:
> ...


Many Islamic nations in the region want their Caliphate. Is it a good or bad thing? Peaceful or war mongers?


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Jun 13, 2019)

NoVote said:


> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> > Small Problem... How do you know it is Iran?
> ...


Iran would not be threatening death to America if we hadn't funded a coup against Mohammad Mossadegh in the 1950's to re-install the Shah. 
Iran would not be chanting death to America if we hadn't (CIA), along with Mossad helped form and train the Savak to suppress their religious leaders and torture/imprison thousands of citizens.
Iran hates us because they TRIED to be Democratic and do it the western way and we fucked them.


----------



## CowboyTed (Jun 13, 2019)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> > Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> ...



Don't know about Assad but the others were all manufactured... As was Vietnam war...

But anyone thinking a bit of Chess would know that the Saudi bombing a Norwegian Ship and pinning it on Iran is perfect for them....

Does anyone think Trump will listen to the Intelligence Services..


----------



## Camp (Jun 13, 2019)

Edgetho said:


> We know what obama would do -- Preemptive surrender.  But what will Trump do?
> 
> We know he is opposed to Foreign Wars.  Hates them.
> 
> ...


The American press is covering the attack. Watch CNN, CBS, NBC, ABC, etc.


----------



## night_son (Jun 13, 2019)

Edgetho said:


> We know what obama would do -- Preemptive surrender.  But what will Trump do?
> 
> We know he is opposed to Foreign Wars.  Hates them.
> 
> ...




Someone wants a war with Iran. Not our current administration. Bad intelligence. Bad reporting. Everything is about the 2020 election._ "Suspected"_ attack? Really?


----------



## Meathead (Jun 13, 2019)

Edgetho said:


> We know what obama would do -- Preemptive surrender.  But what will Trump do?
> 
> We know he is opposed to Foreign Wars.  Hates them.
> 
> ...


Gunboat diplomacy - Wikipedia


----------



## anynameyouwish (Jun 13, 2019)

Edgetho said:


> We know what obama would do -- Preemptive surrender.  But what will Trump do?
> 
> We know he is opposed to Foreign Wars.  Hates them.
> 
> ...




Maybe he'll grab their wives pussies?

or....perhaps he will mock  them and call them sleepy or slow.....

perhaps he will put that magilla gorilla tux back on and wave some papers around......


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 13, 2019)

Edgetho said:


> We know what obama would do -- Preemptive surrender.  But what will Trump do?
> 
> We know he is opposed to Foreign Wars.  Hates them.
> 
> ...


Trump will do nothing, just like he did nothing in Chicago, like he has done nothing about North Korea launching missiles, just like he didn't totally destroy ISIS...I could go on but I don't like full page responses..


----------



## Edgetho (Jun 13, 2019)

It never fails, if a Republican is President, Satan himself could attack American Interests and dimocrap scum would side with him.

I know dims don't follow news that doesn't include their genitalia, but Iran has been spotted loading armed missiles (torpedoes) onto their light-attack boats.

And the US and Britain have been sending troops and equipment to the Region for over a Month.  

And General McKenzie told ABC last week that he believed an Iranian attack was imminent.

the Lying Cocksucker had a chance to end Iran from within shortly after he took Office.  Instead, he went on an apology tour, telling the word what people Americans are and left the rebelling Iranians to deal with Iran's murdering troops.

Thanks to the Lying Cocksucker, this beautiful woman will never have children, never have a family of her own.






Because dimocraps are cowards.  Always have been, always will be.

I hope Trump begins unrestricted warfare against Iran starting tomorrow


----------



## OldLady (Jun 13, 2019)

CowboyTed said:


> NoVote said:
> 
> 
> > > *What Will/Should Trump Do?*
> ...


Can't the torpedos (or what's left of them) be traced?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jun 13, 2019)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> NoVote said:
> 
> 
> > CowboyTed said:
> ...



Most of the Zionist boogiemen have been self imposed.
Be it the Shah, Saddam, Osama & Hamas too.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 13, 2019)

Edgetho said:


> I hope Trump begins unrestricted warfare against Iran starting tomorrow



Are you going to enlist to go fight or will you watch the war from your basement eating hot pockets while calling other people cowards?


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## miketx (Jun 13, 2019)

CowboyTed said:


> Re-instate the peace agreement...
> 
> Trump asked for escalation... He got it... Are ye not happy...
> 
> Trump great at stiring it up but where were these ships escort?


Classic traitor rooting for the enemy.


----------



## miketx (Jun 13, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > I hope Trump begins unrestricted warfare against Iran starting tomorrow
> ...


Rooting for the enemy again. Classic stain.


----------



## NoVote (Jun 13, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Can't the torpedos (or what's left of them) be traced?



It probably was not topedos, it's well known and documented that Iran has mined the Straights. Likely it was a mine.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 13, 2019)

miketx said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Edgetho said:
> ...



Are you drunk this morning?


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Jun 13, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > NoVote said:
> ...



Well, I know Israel helped create and fund Hamas as a counterweight to the PLO. 
Blowback: How Israel Went From Helping Create Hamas to Bombing It

The Shah was just an US/Israeli puppet.  

I don't know about Osama or Saddam.


----------



## miketx (Jun 13, 2019)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> ...


You know what the media has fed you and you parrot it for them.


----------



## Edgetho (Jun 13, 2019)

NoVote said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Can't the torpedos (or what's left of them) be traced?
> ...



At least one of the explosions was above the water-line.

I don't know much about naval warfare but that doesn't sound like a torpedo or a mine to me


----------



## anynameyouwish (Jun 13, 2019)

Edgetho said:


> We know what obama would do -- Preemptive surrender.  But what will Trump do?
> 
> We know he is opposed to Foreign Wars.  Hates them.
> 
> ...




I see the russians are STILL  in venezuela.....MONTHS after trump told them to get out......ha ha ha

trump and putin pissed on the monroe doctrine.....

hmmmm....pissed.....wonder if it had any  thing to do with those PEE tapes?

trump is putins puppet.

trump will do what putin tells him


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jun 13, 2019)

John Kerry is behind this.


----------



## CowboyTed (Jun 13, 2019)

Edgetho said:


> It never fails, if a Republican is President, Satan himself could attack American Interests and dimocrap scum would side with him.
> 
> I know dims don't follow news that doesn't include their genitalia, but Iran has been spotted loading armed missiles (torpedoes) onto their light-attack boats.
> 
> ...



So Trump breaks peace agreement...

Ships get  attacked (we don't know by who)

But lets have a war...

We got it... Got young men, they need to get killed... And if they don't Trump can call them names when they get home...

When you goto another needless war this time, could you properly fund the Vet Affairs before hand... You get awkward guys who survive and burden the taxpayers with there problems... Those f*ckers could have just died...

By the way it doesn't take much bravery sending someone else son or daughter to war... How many of the Trump kids are going to see action?

Compare that to Biden? He at least had skin in the game...


----------



## Edgetho (Jun 13, 2019)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Well, I know Israel helped create and fund Hamas as a counterweight to the PLO.
> Blowback: How Israel Went From Helping Create Hamas to Bombing It
> 
> The Shah was just an US/Israeli puppet.
> ...



A 'Frankenstein Monster' creation??

Gee, that's only happened about 10,000 times in human history.


----------



## NoVote (Jun 13, 2019)

CowboyTed said:


> Compare that to Biden? He at least had skin in the game...



Your sick or dumb or both. There is no draft anymore. Does that suggest anything to you pinhead? Like maybe he chose to enlist? Duhhhh.


----------



## Edgetho (Jun 13, 2019)

CowboyTed said:


> So Trump breaks peace agreement...



The very first sentence in your post is a lie.

But, you're a lying dimocrap scumbag.  It's all you know how to do.


----------



## CowboyTed (Jun 13, 2019)

miketx said:


> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> > Re-instate the peace agreement...
> ...



Hang on Trump.... Trump was the man with the big talk... But were was the actual security for these shipped, Nowhere...

Trump is all talk... We don't even know who did this... We better ask Putin...


----------



## pismoe (Jun 13, 2019)

CowboyTed said:


> Never happened under Obama...
> 
> Weak Trump..


-------------------------------------   maybe , we might see  'ET' .


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Jun 13, 2019)

CowboyTed said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > CowboyTed said:
> ...



First attack
Assad did not order Syria chemical weapons attack, says German press

Second Attack


miketx said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Which media?


----------



## pismoe (Jun 13, 2019)

CowboyTed said:


> NoVote said:
> 
> 
> > > *What Will/Should Trump Do?*
> ...


---------------------------------   UNLESS the USA does the Carpet Bombing .    I mean ,  whatch you gonna do  'E.T.  ??


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Jun 13, 2019)

Edgetho said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I know Israel helped create and fund Hamas as a counterweight to the PLO.
> ...


Very true! However, stupid is, as...


----------



## pismoe (Jun 13, 2019)

CowboyTed said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > It never fails, if a Republican is President, Satan himself could attack American Interests and dimocrap scum would side with him.
> ...


------------------------------------   Volunteer American Military VOLUNTEERED  for the job of fighting War if it is decided to fight War .     The decision of WAR or NO War is probably President Trump's decision  'E.T.' !!


----------



## CowboyTed (Jun 13, 2019)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> ...



Osama was more like a financier rather than the leader... Think of soccer jersey with a main sponsor... Osama really wanted the US to stop propping up Saudi regime initially but he got sent to jail... They then emptied the jails and sent them to Afganistan where the Religious guys kind of got into there heads while the US financed the war... It was load of screw ups rather than deliberate... 

Saddam was backed by US... He want Kuwait to pay protection money for fighting Iran... After the war Kuwait told his f*ck off and he was only a son of a wh*re... He actually rang up US to get permission to invade, either he thought he got it or he got it and the public backlash was too bad... But again more of a screw up...

You can't beat incompetency...


----------



## miketx (Jun 13, 2019)

CowboyTed said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > CowboyTed said:
> ...


Why dont you tell us, you traitors know everything?


----------



## August West (Jun 13, 2019)

NoVote said:


> > *What Will/Should Trump Do?*
> 
> 
> 
> A quick in and out, smear every boat that floats in the gulf, then carpet bomb every imam compound we know about. It's overdue anyway.


Our last cakewalk cost us 4,500 dead along with 6,000 double amputations. This ain`t cartoons kid, it`s real people dying.


----------



## Redfish (Jun 13, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > We know what obama would do -- Preemptive surrender.  But what will Trump do?
> ...




bullshit


----------



## Redfish (Jun 13, 2019)

CowboyTed said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Edgetho said:
> ...




geez dude,  wake  the F up.   Obozo gave Iran billions of our money (never approved or appropriated by congress)  including 5 billion in cash on pallets.   and what did he get in return?  NOTHING.  He wasn't playing chess, he was playing kiss the terrorist ass.


----------



## Redfish (Jun 13, 2019)

CowboyTed said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > It never fails, if a Republican is President, Satan himself could attack American Interests and dimocrap scum would side with him.
> ...




the obama/Iran deal was not a peace agreement, it was a surrender to the terrorist regime including sending them billions of our money to use for further terrorist attacks.   Damn, you libs are stupid.


----------



## Redfish (Jun 13, 2019)

August West said:


> NoVote said:
> 
> 
> > > *What Will/Should Trump Do?*
> ...




so should we just stand aside and let them attack oil tankers?


----------



## WillPower (Jun 13, 2019)

CowboyTed said:


> The main problem is Obama was playing Chess and Trump is playing Snap...
> Trump Supporters only understand Snap and don't understand Chess...



Barry didn't know a King from a Queen...he married a man didn't he?  Trump is way too smart for your ilk...that's why you hate him for trapping you in your own hoaxes...fool's mate.


----------



## Edgetho (Jun 13, 2019)

miketx said:


> Why dont you tell us, you traitors know everything?



They know how to cut and run.  They know how to blame others for their failure.

They know how to hate everything that is good and decent in this world.

What _will_ Trump do?

I think he gathers information, makes sure of what's-what.  Iran's Foreign Minister is denying Iranian involvement.  But he is not 'in the loop' inside Iran, as hard as that is to believe, it is true.  Iran is a bunch of 7th Century morons running around with 21st Century weapons.

What _should_ Trump do if it turns out Iran did it?

Hit them incredibly hard.  Destroy every last one of their Military ports, destroy every Iranian Navy boat/ship they can find within the next 7 days and then -- Just stop.

While we're doing it, go silent.  Say nothing to anybody.  Hit them so hard they will never recover.  Then -- Nothing.

They start their bullshit again, hit the interior.  Crush their Republican Guard from the air, wipe out their electrical grid, bomb their Air Force into rubble and  then do -- Nothing.

No talk, no diplomacy.  Nothing.

Will he??

I think it is more than possible.  I think that, at this point, Iran is in seriously deep Kimchi.

If they want to exist through the Summer they need to kiss some ass.  Soon


----------



## depotoo (Jun 13, 2019)

It’s interesting one of the tankers was owned by a Japanese shipping company carrying Japanese related cargo, and Japanese PM Abe had just had talks with the president of Iran.
Japan shipping company Kokuka Sangyo says its tanker was attacked in Gulf - Reuters

Both shipping companies have stated their crews have been rescued, but not by who.  And Iran states they rescued the 44 crew members.   This could get very interesting.


----------



## WillPower (Jun 13, 2019)

Jap PM Abe is in Tehran trying to head off a war between the US and Iran.  One of the tankers hit was Japanese.  Are the towel-heads capable of such treachery?  oh yeah.


----------



## Edgetho (Jun 13, 2019)

depotoo said:


> It’s interesting one of the tankers was owned by a Japanese shipping company carrying Japanese related cargo, and Japanese PM Abe had just had talks with the president of Iran.
> Japan shipping company Kokuka Sangyo says its tanker was attacked in Gulf - Reuters
> 
> Both shipping companies have stated their crews have been rescued, but not by who.  And Iran states they rescued the 44 crew members.   This could get very interesting.



The Japanese tanker was attacked WHILE the Japanese PM was in talks with the assahollah

At least, that's what I read.


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 13, 2019)

CowboyTed said:


> Re-instate the peace agreement...
> 
> Trump asked for escalation... He got it... Are ye not happy...
> 
> Trump great at stiring it up but where were these ships escort?


*Sucka Mullah Dickah All Dayah for Ayatollah?*


----------



## Edgetho (Jun 13, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Jap PM Abe is in Tehran trying to head off a war between the US and Iran.  One of the tankers hit was Japanese.  Are the towel-heads capable of such treachery?  oh yeah.




They're still butt-hurt from what Alexander did to them 2,300 years ago.


----------



## NoVote (Jun 13, 2019)

August West said:


> Our last cakewalk cost us 4,500 dead along with 6,000 double amputations. This ain`t cartoons kid, it`s real people dying.



The cartoon was that cakewalk I was in, in 65. I enlisted and took my chances. What the fuck? You want to live forever? If you won't stand up for your own country, some asshole will take it from you. Better learn that.


----------



## August West (Jun 13, 2019)

Redfish said:


> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


You would rather have seen 4 American prisoners being held or executed than give Iran THEIR OWN money.
FACT CHECK: Obama Bribed Iran $400 Million to Release U.S. Prisoners?


----------



## Crepitus (Jun 13, 2019)

Edgetho said:


> We know what obama would do -- Preemptive surrender.  But what will Trump do?
> 
> We know he is opposed to Foreign Wars.  Hates them.
> 
> ...


tRump will most likely buy oil futures.

That and bluster a lot without really doing anything.

Or maybe he will believe Iran when they deny it.


----------



## WillPower (Jun 13, 2019)

NoVote said:


> The cartoon was that cakewalk I was in, in 65. I enlisted and took my chances. What the fuck? You want to live forever? If you won't stand up for your own country, some asshole will take it from you. Better learn that.



My grampa told my dad the same thing as his grampa had told him....my pop told me and I told my boys the same thing....better to die on your feet than live on your knees.


----------



## depotoo (Jun 13, 2019)

Edgetho said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > It’s interesting one of the tankers was owned by a Japanese shipping company carrying Japanese related cargo, and Japanese PM Abe had just had talks with the president of Iran.
> ...


Wow.  Blackmail job?


----------



## Care4all (Jun 13, 2019)

Redfish said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> ...


Please tell us why did he pull out of the multi ally with Iran agreement again?
--------------------------------------------------------


Ahhhh, yes....  WAR with whoever did it...  hopefully Iran!!! 

What if it was a false flag?  Done by Israel?  Done by Russia?  Done by whomever....  to purposely draw us in to a war with Iran?


----------



## August West (Jun 13, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Jap PM Abe is in Tehran trying to head off a war between the US and Iran.  One of the tankers hit was Japanese.  Are the towel-heads capable of such treachery?  oh yeah.


It`s been a while since we shot down an Iranian airliner full of civilians but we did it. We`re not capable of such treachery? Who is threatening who on this map?
mideast u.s.bases near iran map - Bing images


----------



## NoVote (Jun 13, 2019)

WillPower said:


> My grampa told my dad the same thing as his grampa had told him....my pop told me and I told my boys the same thing....better to die on your feet than live on your knees.



I use to worry about America, but there really is nothing to worry about, unless a treasonist leftard presidon't gives it away, and even then there are more country loving Americans than loudmouth commies, that will take it back.


----------



## Theowl32 (Jun 13, 2019)

Drop a thermonuclear icbm ballistic missile in the middle Tehran, launch another one at mecca, arrest every last American commie, drop them off in Antarctica naked and let's watch what happens. 

Nearly all of our problems solved. 

Then deal with every member of the UN in a very similar manner.


----------



## MAGAman (Jun 13, 2019)

CowboyTed said:


> Re-instate the peace agreement...
> 
> Trump asked for escalation... He got it... Are ye not happy...
> 
> Trump great at stiring it up but where were these ships escort?


 Reinstate the Iran nuclear weapons guarantee agreement.

Brilliant.. Maybe we should send them another plane full of cash.

Surrender Monkeys always look to giving terrorists rewards....


----------



## Care4all (Jun 13, 2019)

We should just make an agreement with Canada that all of their oil crossing the entire USA in the Keystone pipe line etc, to our refineries in the Gulf of Mexico in Texas, should or must be, sold back to us, instead of them shipping it overseas.... sounds like a plan to me, to get us out of this middle eastern oil dependence...

And be done with the 20% or there about, that we get from the middle east.

I am so sick of these wars, and rumors of wars!


----------



## WillPower (Jun 13, 2019)

August West said:


> It`s been a while since we shot down an Iranian airliner full of civilians but we did it. We`re not capable of such treachery? Who is threatening who on this map?
> mideast u.s.bases near iran map - Bing images



Ah, a terrorist sympathizer appears!  Who bombed the Marine barracks in Lebanon?  Who supplied the Iraqi dead-enders with IEDs to kill GIs?  Who sends rockets to Hezbollah and Hamas to fire into Israel?  Remember our boys on their knees when the ragheads took our naval boat in international waters while Barry apologized?  How about them taking our embassy and holding hostages for two years before Reagan took office?   They got it coming, from us, from their own people....if this is how it begins, so be it.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 13, 2019)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> NoVote said:
> 
> 
> > CowboyTed said:
> ...


Why did we do that, Tijn Von Ingersleben ?


----------



## OldLady (Jun 13, 2019)

Care4all said:


> We should just make an agreement with Canada that all of their oil crossing the entire USA in the Keystone pipe line etc, to our refineries in the Gulf of Mexico in Texas, should or must be, sold back to us, instead of them shipping it overseas.... sounds like a plan to me, to get us out of this middle eastern oil dependence...
> 
> And be done with the 20% or there about, that we get from the middle east.
> 
> I am so sick of these wars, and rumors of wars!


The oil companies are making money selling it abroad rather than using it domestically.  That will never happen.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 13, 2019)

Theowl32 said:


> Drop a thermonuclear icbm ballistic missile in the middle Tehran, launch another one at mecca, arrest every last American commie, drop them off in Antarctica naked and let's watch what happens.
> 
> Nearly all of our problems solved.
> 
> Then deal with every member of the UN in a very similar manner.



You think we should drop a nuke on 192 countries? 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## OldLady (Jun 13, 2019)

WillPower said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> > It`s been a while since we shot down an Iranian airliner full of civilians but we did it. We`re not capable of such treachery? Who is threatening who on this map?
> ...


Those boys on their knees had quite deliberately gone into territorial waters--who knows what they were up to--and it is lucky for them that they got no worse than being told to get on their knees.  What do cops do?  On the ground!


----------



## RealDave (Jun 13, 2019)

Edgetho said:


> We know what obama would do -- Preemptive surrender.  But what will Trump do?
> 
> We know he is opposed to Foreign Wars.  Hates them.
> 
> ...



Typical dumbass Trumpette.

Why would Iran attack those Japanese tankers when Japan is visiting Iran?


----------



## OldLady (Jun 13, 2019)

Edgetho said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > It’s interesting one of the tankers was owned by a Japanese shipping company carrying Japanese related cargo, and Japanese PM Abe had just had talks with the president of Iran.
> ...


Doesn't make a lot of sense, does it?  Maybe it was a mine.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jun 13, 2019)

Theowl32 said:


> Drop a thermonuclear icbm ballistic missile in the middle Tehran, launch another one at mecca, arrest every last American commie, drop them off in Antarctica naked and let's watch what happens.
> 
> Nearly all of our problems solved.
> 
> Then deal with every member of the UN in a very similar manner.



Gee,and people wonder why people see Republicans as violent.


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 13, 2019)

Edgetho said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> > Jap PM Abe is in Tehran trying to head off a war between the US and Iran.  One of the tankers hit was Japanese.  Are the towel-heads capable of such treachery?  oh yeah.
> ...


*Maybe John Kerry and the other Obama officials interfering with US Official Business in Tehran can finally be arrested,.*


----------



## WillPower (Jun 13, 2019)

Care4all said:


> We should just make an agreement with Canada that all of their oil crossing the entire USA in the Keystone pipe line etc, to our refineries in the Gulf of Mexico in Texas, should or must be, sold back to us, instead of them shipping it overseas.... sounds like a plan to me, to get us out of this middle eastern oil dependence...
> 
> And be done with the 20% or there about, that we get from the middle east.
> 
> I am so sick of these wars, and rumors of wars!



I actually agree with you....imagine that.  We shouldn't export a drop of our oil unless or until the American people are guaranteed $2 a gallon gasoline.  The oil boys make a decent profit at that price and we get the benefits of our oil production....AMERICA FIRST!


----------



## Care4all (Jun 13, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > We should just make an agreement with Canada that all of their oil crossing the entire USA in the Keystone pipe line etc, to our refineries in the Gulf of Mexico in Texas, should or must be, sold back to us, instead of them shipping it overseas.... sounds like a plan to me, to get us out of this middle eastern oil dependence...
> ...


Then don't use our pipelines Canada, that our govt helped you get, through eminent domain laws used on our citizens....  so that Canada could get their oil to Texas on the cheap...  then see how much money they would make, off of selling it to those overseas....


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 13, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...


*Iran never makes sense.  

Neither did Obama make sense when he gave them $150 Billion Obama Bucks to buy Obama Bombs & Obama Nukes from Russia.*


----------



## depotoo (Jun 13, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > We should just make an agreement with Canada that all of their oil crossing the entire USA in the Keystone pipe line etc, to our refineries in the Gulf of Mexico in Texas, should or must be, sold back to us, instead of them shipping it overseas.... sounds like a plan to me, to get us out of this middle eastern oil dependence...
> ...



How much oil consumed by the United States comes from foreign countries? 
In 2018, U.S. net imports (imports minus exports) of petroleum from foreign countries averaged about 2.34 million barrels per day, equal to about 11% of U.S. petroleum consumption.1 This was the lowest percentage since 1957.
How much oil consumed by the United States comes from foreign countries?  - FAQ - U.S. Energy Information Administration (EIA)


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jun 13, 2019)

Redfish said:


> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> > Edgetho said:
> ...



Sending them billions?
Source?


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Jun 13, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > NoVote said:
> ...


ANGLO-PERSIAN OIL COMPANY – Encyclopaedia Iranica


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 13, 2019)

Care4all said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


Because Obama stabbed America in the back with a purposeful bad agreement that lets Iran Terrorize the entire Middle East with Nukes.and Obama Bombs.


----------



## kyzr (Jun 13, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > CowboyTed said:
> ...



U.S. Transferred $1.3 Billion More in Cash to Iran After Initial Payment


----------



## WillPower (Jun 13, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Those boys on their knees had quite deliberately gone into territorial waters--who knows what they were up to--and it is lucky for them that they got no worse than being told to get on their knees.  What do cops do?  On the ground!



There is no such thing as "terrorist waters", dummy.  The were well outside Iran's territorial waters when attacked.  Their commander has been court-martialed for not resisting....stick to something you know about....like giving rookies pictures of donuts.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jun 13, 2019)

Consider the possibility that this may be funded by someone bent on starting a war for fun and profit.  Some loyal Democrat who who hopes to provoke a war that they can blame on President Trump.  We know from their position on free-for-everyone abortions that Democrats don't care a whit about human life.  In their muddled minds their end (Socialism) justifies ANY means.

Now, who lurches to mind?????


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jun 13, 2019)

kyzr said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



Funny, this says otherwise.
FactCheck.org


----------



## kyzr (Jun 13, 2019)

HenryBHough said:


> Consider the possibility that this may be funded by someone bent on starting a war for fun and profit.  Some loyal Democrat who who hopes to provoke a war that they can blame on President Trump.  We know from their position on free-for-everyone abortions that Democrats don't care a whit about human life.  In their muddled minds their end (Socialism) justifies ANY means.
> 
> Now, who lurches to mind?????



That's a stretch.  Kerry wouldn't want a "wag the dog" war so Trump looks even tougher.  Iran must be dumb, because they know what's coming.


----------



## depotoo (Jun 13, 2019)

OldLady said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> > August West said:
> ...



Navy Releases Results of Riverine Command Boat, Farsi Island Investigation
Chief of Naval Operations (CNO) Adm. John Richardson and Deputy Chief of Naval Operations for Operations, Plans and Strategy Vice Admiral John C. Aquilino spoke to members of the Pentagon press corps about the facts and circumstances surrounding the incident.

"The goal of this investigation was to conduct a thorough review of what U.S. Navy actions may have contributed to this incident," said Richardson. "We conduct these investigations to learn what we can in order to prevent similar events from occurring; and where necessary to hold our people accountable where they failed to follow procedures and meet expectations."

Additionally, Richardson noted that "the investigation concluded that Iran violated international law by impeding the boats' innocent passage transit and they violated our sovereign immunity by boarding, searching and seizing the boats and by photographing and video recording the crew."


----------



## kyzr (Jun 13, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



My WSJ article documents that Obama sent Iran Billions.  Your FactCheck link doesn't comment on that.


----------



## Care4all (Jun 13, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


propaganda!


----------



## NoVote (Jun 13, 2019)

Care4all said:


> Then don't use our pipelines Canada, that our govt helped you get, through eminent domain laws used on our citizens.... so that Canada could get their oil to Texas on the cheap... then see how much money they would make, off of selling it to those overseas....



Better look again. Canada has a pipeline to the Pacific coast. They do not need us. Pipelines in Canada | The Canadian Encyclopedia


----------



## WillPower (Jun 13, 2019)

Any number of scenarios are possible including a ship commander going rogue from any number of the players involved.  I doubt Israel would pull a stunt like that given Bibi and Donald's friendship.  The Saudis don't have submarines that I know of but then again, torpedoes can be launched from a number of surface ships.  Like I said earlier, wait for satellite imagery which is obvious from our recent buildup in the theatre, and radio transmissions, if any.  If it's Iran, tell the Saudis and Israelis they have our blessing to retaliate....if Iran hits us, tear them a new asshole.


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 13, 2019)

Care4all said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


*Here is more Propaganda:  
*
*Why isn't John Kerry and the other 4 Obama Officials Obama aka (Jefferson Davis) sent to Iran not in jail for violations of The Logan Act and for repeated Interference in US Diplomatic Efforts with Iran?*
*
And why are you allied with America's enemies?*


----------



## depotoo (Jun 13, 2019)

$1.7-billion payment to Iran was all in cash due to effectiveness of sanctions, White House says



SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 13, 2019)

I wouldn't be surprised if the attack on the ships was an Israeli Mossad false flag operation in order to put the blame on Iran.

Israel has been trying to get the U.S. to attack and invade Iran for years.  ..


----------



## depotoo (Jun 13, 2019)

Sunni Man said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if the attack on the ships was an Israeli Mossad false flag operation in order to put the blame on Iran.
> 
> Israel has been trying to get the U.S. to attack and invade Iran for years.  ..


Of course, you wouldn’t.


----------



## WillPower (Jun 13, 2019)

NoVote said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Then don't use our pipelines Canada, that our govt helped you get, through eminent domain laws used on our citizens.... so that Canada could get their oil to Texas on the cheap... then see how much money they would make, off of selling it to those overseas....
> ...



They have a small pipeline going to BC but not for export...the waters there are too wild for oil tankers to come in safely.  I've fished in the San Juans and the rip is unbelievable....if a tanker hit those shoals the spill would be catastrophic....some of the most pristine waters I've ever seen and I grew up fishing Lake Michigan and Superior.... close seconds.


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 13, 2019)

Sunni Man said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if the attack on the ships was an Israeli Mossad false flag operation in order to put the blame on Iran.
> 
> Israel has been trying to get the U.S. to attack and invade Iran for years.  ..


*So Israel is trying to start a war with Japan?

Go suck more Mullah Ayahtollah Dickah*


----------



## Care4all (Jun 13, 2019)

kyzr said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > kyzr said:
> ...


It was THEIR MONEY, and NOT OUR Money, and that is where Redfish's  comment was wrong.

_The $1.7 billion was the settlement of a 37-year-old arbitration claim between the U.S. and Iran. The remaining $1.3 billion represented estimated interest on the Iranian cash the U.S. had held since the 1970s.

White House officials had said that they believed the U.S. would lose the arbitration case over the initial $400 million payment, made by the last Shah of Iran months before the Islamic Revolution. Such a decision would have made them liable for much more money

US made $1.7 billion transfer to Iran in foreign cash, Treasury says_


----------



## Edgetho (Jun 13, 2019)

Tale of The Tape


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 13, 2019)

They were not our ships. We should stay out of it.


----------



## whitehall (Jun 13, 2019)

Obama would have apologized and paid the extortion even if there was no evidence.


----------



## kyzr (Jun 13, 2019)

Care4all said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



I don't care whose money it was.  Giving ANY money to the terrorist funding network is stupid, reckless, irresponsible, not to mention allows them to develop their nuclear weapons.  Just like Bubba Clinton gave NK a few $billion to develop theirs?!  

I would NOT have given Iran any money until they had a more responsible, less terrorist supporting government.


----------



## depotoo (Jun 13, 2019)

Care4all said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


And yet Iran owed US victims, still...
https://nypost.com/2016/09/08/no-we-didnt-owe-iran-that-1-7-billion-ransom-payment/
Moreover, the administration had more than $400 million in other claims against Iran, arising under the “Victims of Trafficking and Violence Protection Act,” for court judgments it holds against Iran for terrorist attacks against Americans. That law specifically provided that “no funds shall be paid to Iran . . . from the Foreign Military Sales Fund, until [such claims] have been dealt with to the satisfaction of the United States.”

In a Jan. 29 letter, Sen. Roy Blunt (R-Mo.) asked why the administration had paid Iran its claim before Iran satisfied the VTVPA claims — which total $465 million plus interest. The administration responded it had resolved the VTVPA claims “by securing a favorable resolution on the interest owed” Iran. But in a June 1 letter to Secretary of State John Kerry, Royce computed the maximum Iranian claim arising out of the 1979 payment as $1.8 billion — before considering any offsets in American claims against Iran.

We currently don’t know whether, after such offsets, the United States owed Iran anything at all.

And what of the interest Iran owed on the VTVPA claims?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 13, 2019)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> There is no proof at this time. No investigation...no eyewitness reports. No affirmative or denial from Iran. Yet...IRAN!



  Iran said they rescued the sailors when we know thats not the case.
  And really who else would do such a thing?
I'm not saying we have definitive proof but Iran is the most likely culprit.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 13, 2019)

CowboyTed said:


> Never happened under Obama...
> 
> Weak Trump..



  Of course not.
Barry gave them billions.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 13, 2019)

CowboyTed said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...



  They've done it before.


----------



## Edgetho (Jun 13, 2019)

Care4all said:


> It was THEIR MONEY, and NOT OUR Money, and that is where Redfish's  comment was wrong.
> 
> _The $1.7 billion was the settlement of a 37-year-old arbitration claim between the U.S. and Iran. The remaining $1.3 billion represented estimated interest on the Iranian cash the U.S. had held since the 1970s.
> 
> ...



This is a good illustration of the sickness, simple-mindedness and depravity of the leftist mind.....

China sez that Britain signed a 99 year lease with them for Hong Kong and they want it back.

So the Brits comply.  Stupidly.

The USA says to China, "We loaned you hundreds of millions cash and gave you 100's of millions more in equipment to fight the Japanese during WWII and we'd like to be re-payed"

The Chinese say, "Fuck off.  That was a different government"

The Iranian government we impounded the money from and for was/is different than the money we gave to the current government.

And again, dimocraps are some stupid bitches.

We're still waiting to be repaid by the USSR for the WWII Lend-Lease program that save their commie asses from the socialist Krauts, too.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 13, 2019)

Edgetho said:


> We know what obama would do -- Preemptive surrender.  But what will Trump do?
> 
> We know he is opposed to Foreign Wars.  Hates them.
> 
> ...


They aren't our tankers.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 13, 2019)

NoVote said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Can't the torpedos (or what's left of them) be traced?
> ...



   They said one of the ships was hit above the water line which rules out mines or torpedos.


----------



## Edgetho (Jun 13, 2019)

P F Tinmore said:


> They were not our ships. We should stay out of it.




We don't have an interest in the Freedom of The Seas?

We don't have an interest in the free flow of oil?

We don't have a financial and societal interest in making sure the world's energy supply stays fluid and available?

What the FUCK is wrong with you people?

You want everybody else to do your fighting for you but you don't mind bellying up to the trough, do you?


----------



## Edgetho (Jun 13, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> They aren't our tankers.



Maybe not but they belonged to our Allies.  We told the Iranians not to do it, warned them not to, and they did it anyway to thumb their noses at us.

We're just the Leader of The Band, several dozen other Countries have a serious interest in seeing Iranian terrorism stopped.

And if you don't think China is hiding in the closet, you're mistaken


----------



## Care4all (Jun 13, 2019)

kyzr said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > kyzr said:
> ...



but please don't forget:

The Court suit was going to rule THEY HAD TO, and we are not a lawless Nation...  

it would have been 10 billion or so, that's what the Iranian's suit at the Hague was requesting with interest etc, for the 40 years of interest, that everyone believed they would win.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jun 13, 2019)

Edgetho said:


> It never fails, if a Republican is President, Satan himself could attack American Interests and dimocrap scum would side with him.
> 
> I know dims don't follow news that doesn't include their genitalia, but Iran has been spotted loading armed missiles (torpedoes) onto their light-attack boats.
> 
> ...



Always an appeal to emotion. Always. Cult45 have become today's liberal snowflakes.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 13, 2019)

Edgetho said:


> Tale of The Tape



  Thats not even the half of it..
Most of Irans ships are coastal ships and small attack vessels.


----------



## Claudette (Jun 13, 2019)

Oh some asshole will claim responsibility.

Once they learn the who, then they can respond and I'd bet Trump will respond and it won't be through the useless UN.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jun 13, 2019)

Edgetho said:


> We know what obama would do -- Preemptive surrender.  But what will Trump do?
> 
> We know he is opposed to Foreign Wars.  Hates them.
> 
> ...



Their is no reason for US to defend western European oil interest 
and this is fishy as all hell


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 13, 2019)

P F Tinmore said:


> They were not our ships. We should stay out of it.



  Thats a ridiculous statement.
These attacks threaten all ships going through the straight including ours.
 Not to mention the damage to world trade.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 13, 2019)

WillPower said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Those boys on their knees had quite deliberately gone into territorial waters--who knows what they were up to--and it is lucky for them that they got no worse than being told to get on their knees.  What do cops do?  On the ground!
> ...


_On January 12, 2016, two United States Navy riverine command boats were seized by Iran's Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps (IRGC) Navy *after they entered Iranian territorial waters near Iran's Farsi Island in the Persian Gulf. Initially, the U.S. military claimed the sailors inadvertently entered Iranian waters owing to mechanical failure, but it was later reported that they entered Iranian waters because of navigational errors.[3]*_
2016 U.S.–Iran naval incident - Wikipedia


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jun 13, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > They were not our ships. We should stay out of it.
> ...



We will lose a lot more from attacking Iran.


----------



## Ambivalent1 (Jun 13, 2019)

Edgetho said:


> We know what obama would do -- Preemptive surrender.  But what will Trump do?
> 
> We know he is opposed to Foreign Wars.  Hates them.
> 
> ...



There is time to investigate


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 13, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



  The whole world loses if iran shuts down the strait of Hormuz.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jun 13, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > They were not our ships. We should stay out of it.
> ...


then the western euros need to mobilize and defend their oil shipments


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 13, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > They were not our ships. We should stay out of it.
> ...


Not our ships. Not our gig.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jun 13, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



We will lose lots more lives & respect if we do attack Iran.

Neocons are primitive & lack commonsense.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 13, 2019)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



  If it turns out to be iran the whole world should be in on it.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 13, 2019)

P F Tinmore said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



      It endangers the worlds economy.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 13, 2019)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> ...


Very informative, but I didn't really want to read anything that lengthy and detailed.  It's good to have the sources of your statements, though.
So, short answer, to my question "Why?"  - Oil for the U.S.  Iran was declaring its independence from Britain, and was wanting to do what it pleased with its own resources (oil).  Britain AND America said no way.  The leader we deposed must have been a nationalist unwilling to play ball.  After the new leader was installed, America received 40% of Iran's oil.
Do I have that right, Tijn Von Ingersleben ?  I skimmed.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 13, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



  So you think the rest of the world is hunky dory with iran fucking up their economy?
   As far as lives lost there would be very few.
It's not like irans infrastructure can run and hide from bombers.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jun 13, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Blood for money.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jun 13, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



As if the Iraq war helped the economy last time.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 13, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



  Than I suggest they stop hitting ships in the strait.


----------



## sartre play (Jun 13, 2019)

IF you turn up the heat & stir the pot its bound to boil over


----------



## OldLady (Jun 13, 2019)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > We know what obama would do -- Preemptive surrender.  But what will Trump do?
> ...


A few weeks ago, Iran SAID they were going to close the Straits of Hormuz in response to America's re-imposed sanctions.  What is fishy?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 13, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



  And shutting down the shipment of 35% of the worlds oil helps?


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 13, 2019)

Care4all said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


Yup......we forced them to attack or embassy and take our diplomats hostage.

Only reason they got away with it was because Jimmy Carter was POTUS.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jun 13, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



I don't support Iran's actions, but killing thousands of USA service man AGAIN, is simply overkill.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 13, 2019)

Lets get some indisputable proof and then decide what to do

We have had enough war


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 13, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...




  Surgical air strikes.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jun 13, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > kyzr said:
> ...



What was Jimmy Carter supposed to do atrack Iran & hope Soviets didn't also invade?

It would have likely been another Vietnam war all over again.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 13, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Lets get some indisputable proof and then decide what to do
> 
> We have had enough war


It was NOT our ships.  Can we just jump in and declare war over them harming Norwegian and Japanese ships?


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jun 13, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > Edgetho said:
> ...



 
racist warmongering whore

its not our problem. we dont depend on middle eastern oil like the western low iq dumber than dirt diesel smog polluting  eurotrash garbage
or the nips

let em shut it down 


Iran’s foreign minister has labeled the reported attack on two “Japan-related” oil tankers in the Gulf of Oman as “suspicious,” occurring just as Japanese Prime Minister Abe came to Tehran for major talks. Expressing his misgivings on Twitter, Javad Zarif noted that the incidents on the two vessels on Thursday, one of which had been reportedly struck by a torpedo, had occurred as Abe sat down for “extensive and friendly” discussions with Iran’s supreme leader, Ayatollah Seyed Ali Khamenei.This may have actually been more of a warning to Japan than an attempt to bang the war drum.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 13, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> * Surgical air strikes.*


On who? Where??  ....


----------



## Care4all (Jun 13, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > There is no proof at this time. No investigation...no eyewitness reports. No affirmative or denial from Iran. Yet...IRAN!
> ...


Seriously though...
Why would Iran hit a Japanese cargo vessel, on the day the Japanese prime minister or President, was visiting Iran?

Makes no sense for them to do this....

Not that they could not have done such a horrible thing..  but it kinda smells fishy, to me....


----------



## depotoo (Jun 13, 2019)

Care4all said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> ...


Leverage...


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 13, 2019)

This ship bombing incident has Israeli mossad false flag operation written all over it.  ..


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 13, 2019)

Sunni Man said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > * Surgical air strikes.*
> ...



  Have you not been paying attention?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 13, 2019)

Care4all said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> ...



    That may well be why they did it.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 13, 2019)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Deplorable Yankee said:
> ...


Closing down the Straits would be considered an international act of war, since closing off the Straits would mean stopping 20% of oil to the world, 19 million barrels a day.  I would say it would certainly be a UN issue if it comes to that.
.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 13, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Have you not been paying attention?


So far there is zero evidence that Iran is involved.  ...


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 13, 2019)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> There is no proof at this time. No investigation...no eyewitness reports. No affirmative or denial from Iran. Yet...IRAN!



Yes cause we all know that Norway is more likely!!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jun 13, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Sanctions are also an act of war...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 13, 2019)

Sunni Man said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Have you not been paying attention?
> ...



  Again,have you not been following the thread?
I clearly stated that "if" it is found that Iran is responsible.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 13, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Deplorable Yankee said:
> ...


Well that's an interesting concept.  A substitute for war, maybe, that kills less people and costs the sanctioner a lot less cash.  Or like an economic siege, except if it's a real siege, no one would trade with them, and even in North Korea, that isn't working very well.


----------



## Edgetho (Jun 13, 2019)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> then the western euros need to mobilize and defend their oil shipments



You would think so but they've got the North Sea and Russian Oil.

Plus the fact, they're too busy getting fat and decadent while we protect them.

We should have let Germany have Continental Europe. 

I shit you not.


----------



## LeftofLeft (Jun 13, 2019)

CowboyTed said:


> Never happened under Obama...
> 
> Weak Trump..



Iran took US Navy hostages and Obama and Kerry rewarded them with pallets of cash in the dead of night.


----------



## depotoo (Jun 13, 2019)

Edgetho said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > then the western euros need to mobilize and defend their oil shipments
> ...


Nah, they wouldn’t have stopped there.


----------



## Edgetho (Jun 13, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> What was Jimmy Carter supposed to do atrack Iran & hope Soviets didn't also invade?



He could have done the entire world a favor and committed suicide.

One of THE worst presidents in human history.  A total and complete and utter PIECE OF SHIT.

I hope he dies extremely painfully.  A long, slow death.


----------



## Edgetho (Jun 13, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Sanctions are also an act of war...



No, they're not.

Idiot

A Blockade is an Act of War.  Sanctions are not.


----------



## otto105 (Jun 13, 2019)

Redfish said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> ...



Yeah! Donny grifter has to check his intelligence sources in Russia, Israel and North Korea first.


----------



## Edgetho (Jun 13, 2019)

depotoo said:


> Nah, they wouldn’t have stopped there.



They wouldn't have had a choice.  We would have cleaned their clocks so bad, it wouldn't even be funny had they fucked with us.

Besides, Hitler had no interest at all in the Western Hemisphere.  None


----------



## Intolerant (Jun 13, 2019)

Working with the democraps and rhinos iran will attack a few ships and get oil prices up. Then this can get blamed on President Trump so that everyone in the world will hate him more. Then that can be used to try to defeat him in 2020.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 13, 2019)

Edgetho said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > What was Jimmy Carter supposed to do atrack Iran & hope Soviets didn't also invade?
> ...


Wow.  I don't even wish that on Trump.  What is WRONG with you?  You need a vacation free of the internet and television for at least two weeks.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 13, 2019)

Care4all said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> ...


Iran is full of fish.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jun 13, 2019)

Edgetho said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > then the western euros need to mobilize and defend their oil shipments
> ...



they import 38% out of the FSU region 
and 25 % out of the middle east


----------



## Edgetho (Jun 13, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Wow.  I don't even wish that on Trump.  What is WRONG with you?  You need a vacation free of the internet and television for at least two weeks.



Carter was a treacherous, traitorous, total and complete scumbag.

Traitors occupy the 9th Circle of Hell.  You should read more that Maxim once in a while


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jun 13, 2019)

Edgetho said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Wow.  I don't even wish that on Trump.  What is WRONG with you?  You need a vacation free of the internet and television for at least two weeks.
> ...


AND if war breaks out they want the "deplorables " in the military to go fight and die for western euros and nip oil supplies

NO WAR FOR OIL !!!!!


----------



## OldLady (Jun 13, 2019)

Edgetho said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Wow.  I don't even wish that on Trump.  What is WRONG with you?  You need a vacation free of the internet and television for at least two weeks.
> ...


That was a poem, yannow.


----------



## Edgetho (Jun 13, 2019)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> AND if war breaks out they want the "deplorables " in the military to go fight and die for western euros and nip oil supplies
> 
> NO WAR FOR OIL !!!!!



That's the saddest part of fighting for your Country.  The cowards, the scum, the dimocrap filth benefit most of all.

But what choice do we have?  Do we become what we hate more than any other thing -- dimocrap scum?

dimocrap scum will fight for nothing other than personal gain.  They will ambush, they will back-stab, they will sneak-attack.  But they will not stand on The Wall and fight.

Never have.  Never will.

It has always been up to the best among us to uplift our Country.  dimocraps are just human parasites, sucking the life-blood out of the Country.

So what else is new??


----------



## Edgetho (Jun 13, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Gosh, Golly, Shucks.  Thanks for telling us all that.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 13, 2019)

Edgetho said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > AND if war breaks out they want the "deplorables " in the military to go fight and die for western euros and nip oil supplies
> ...



Like you have ever even seen a pair of combat boots 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## OldLady (Jun 13, 2019)

Edgetho said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Edgetho said:
> ...


Why is it a 'maxim' that an old Italian poet thought being a traitor was worse than being a murderer?  That's the Italian guy's opinion.
You are frothing at the mouth like a rabid animal.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 13, 2019)

Gulf of Tonkin move.


----------



## Edgetho (Jun 13, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Gulf of Tonkin move.



That was a dimocrap.

We have a Republican in Office now.


----------



## Edgetho (Jun 13, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




Take a pill


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jun 13, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > Deplorable Yankee said:
> ...


NOPe 
never served 
what does that have to do with the left wanting people they call evil deplorables who need to be bred out of existence ...Now they have to go fight and die for western european and japaneese oil supplies ?
Dont you have to get back to attacking right wing christans in and out of uniform ?
you morons should try some consistency and logic


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jun 13, 2019)

Edgetho said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > What was Jimmy Carter supposed to do atrack Iran & hope Soviets didn't also invade?
> ...



What's so bad about Carter in the first place?
LBJ , FDR, and W Bush messed up a lot worse than Carter.


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 13, 2019)

*Mama Always Said Obama was Gonna Cause Armageddon




*


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 13, 2019)

Let’s see......

An election is coming up and Trump is trying to start a war
Nothing beats the Patriotism card

Got Bush re-elected


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 13, 2019)

Care4all said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


*Shouldn't you be more concerned with covering your ankles and washing your dirty Burkah, yah whore?  Iran should have never gotten that money.  And should have never gotten interest either.  They are a Terrorist State.

Cover your ankles before you make some Iranian blow up a bus full of school kids.

Then Again.......



*


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 13, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Let’s see......
> 
> An election is coming up and Trump is trying to start a war
> Nothing beats the Patriotism card
> ...


*So Trump launched cruise missiles at Japanese Freighters to start a war?

When you suck ISIS dick, does it taste like Obama's Clitoris?*


----------



## NoVote (Jun 13, 2019)

WillPower said:


> They have a small pipeline going to BC but not for export...



A small pipe that delivers 300,000 Barrels a day.  Pipelines in Canada | The Canadian Encyclopedia


----------



## DBA (Jun 13, 2019)

CowboyTed said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Edgetho said:
> ...



LOL...Obama was playing Chess. That is flat out hilarious right there.  Obama was the absolute *worst *president in US history with regards to foreign policy...hands down.


----------



## Richard-H (Jun 13, 2019)

The latest I read was that these ships were struck above the water line, indicating that they were hit by missiles not torpedoes.

Whichever it was, there's enough U.S. Navy presence in the Gulf that their equipment should have detected the source...if they didn't it sure makes our Navy ships look vulnerable.

Only the Russians may have stealth assets that our Navy possibly could not detect. I doubt that the Iranians have stealth submarines.

Perhaps these weapons were fired from a source that our Navy has been ordered not to detect?


----------



## ThisIsMe (Jun 13, 2019)

Probably a stupid question, but I'm going to ask it anyway....

Why does the u.s. need to do anything at all?  One was a Norwegian tanker, and the other Japanese. Both carrying Japanese cargo.

The Japanese navy is more than capable of retaliation if they so choose.  I guess I'm not seeing why everytime there is a conflict in the world that the u.s. has to stick their nose in it.

It would be one thing if it was an ally and they had no way of defending themselves, but like I said, the Japanese navy is amply capable.


----------



## Likkmee (Jun 13, 2019)

What corporation owns the tankers ? Sounds like a personal problem.


----------



## Richard-H (Jun 13, 2019)

DBA said:


> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...



I'm not a fan of Obama's foreign policies by any means, but without a doubt Trumps foreign policies make Obama look like a foreign policy genius.

Doing absolutely nothing is a whole lot better totally fucking everything up!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 13, 2019)

ThisIsMe said:


> Why does the u.s. need to do anything at all? One was a Norwegian tanker, and the other Japanese. Both carrying Japanese cargo.


Because the shipping lanes and oil supply are matters of our national security.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Jun 13, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> ThisIsMe said:
> 
> 
> > Why does the u.s. need to do anything at all? One was a Norwegian tanker, and the other Japanese. Both carrying Japanese cargo.
> ...


I can see that, but again, had they attacked American vessels, then I would understand u.s. intervention, but these were not u.s. ships. 

If it came to a point where opposing forces were trying to blockade the strait, again, I could see intervention. 

I'm just wondering, in this instance...why doesnt Japan handle it.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Jun 13, 2019)

CowboyTed said:


> Never happened under Obama...
> 
> Weak Trump..



Might want to stop getting your information from PMSNBC.

Iran harassed and humiliated the US Navy under Obama — here's why it stopped under Trump

Under Obama, Iran SEIZED two Navy vessels.

2016 U.S.–Iran naval incident - Wikipedia

Iran KNEW Obama was a weak clueless Oreo and an embarrassment on the world stage. They would never do this shit with Trump. The boats they attacked were not US vessels. The boats they seized under Obama WERE.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 13, 2019)

ThisIsMe said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > ThisIsMe said:
> ...


Are you sure they're allowed?  When North Korea was firing missiles over their heads, I asked the same question and discovered that Japan is still hogtied by restrictions imposed after WWII.
Am I wrong?


----------



## WillPower (Jun 13, 2019)

NoVote said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> > They have a small pipeline going to BC but not for export...
> ...



Keystone XL will carry 800,000 barrels a day.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 13, 2019)

airplanemechanic said:


> They would never do this shit with Trump.


If two small boats wandered into iranian territory? Yes they would. Dude, seriously, ratchet down the cultism a couple notches.


----------



## Care4all (Jun 13, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > kyzr said:
> ...


the law, is the law...  our founders created a govt of laws, not of men....  we would have owed more, when the judicial hammer came down...  this money would have been given back, with or without the Iran nuke deal between us, allies and Iran...  35 years of litigation was coming to its end...  and we lost the battle...  such is life, it sometimes sucks wind, bigley!

now go and wash out your mouth with soap, low life trash mouth!    

_ 
Government of laws not of men
In 1780, John Adams enshrined this principle in the Massachusetts Constitution by seeking to establish "a *government of laws* and *not of men*." The influence of Britain, France and the United States contributed to spreading the principle of the rule of *law* to other countries around the world.
*Rule of law - Wikipedia*

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rule_of_law_


----------



## airplanemechanic (Jun 13, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > They would never do this shit with Trump.
> ...



They would not dare. Trump would eat their lunch.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 13, 2019)

airplanemechanic said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > airplanemechanic said:
> ...


Of course they would. You are delusional.


----------



## WillPower (Jun 13, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Let’s see......
> 
> An election is coming up and Trump is trying to start a war
> Nothing beats the Patriotism card
> ...



Ah, so Bush had the navy secretly torpedo a Norwegian and Japanese oil tanker to whip Creepy Joe in an election almost 18 months from now.....No wonder you voted for Hilllary....you'll believe literally anything.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 13, 2019)

Not torpedoes. Mines. Attached to the ships.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Jun 13, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



Ok, if you say so. LOL


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 13, 2019)

airplanemechanic said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > airplanemechanic said:
> ...


No, because it is correct. That's iranian territory. You are in la la land.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 13, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Deplorable Yankee said:
> ...



  Tell em to get with it than.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 13, 2019)

ThisIsMe said:


> Probably a stupid question, but I'm going to ask it anyway....
> 
> Why does the u.s. need to do anything at all?  One was a Norwegian tanker, and the other Japanese. Both carrying Japanese cargo.
> 
> ...



  This has been answered over and over in this thread.
Start from the beginning,read the whole thread.


----------



## Care4all (Jun 13, 2019)

Edgetho said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Nah, they wouldn’t have stopped there.
> ...


NOPE!

U-Boats off the Outer Banks | NCpedia


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Jun 13, 2019)

Edgetho said:


> We know what obama would do -- Preemptive surrender.  But what will Trump do?
> 
> We know he is opposed to Foreign Wars.  Hates them.
> 
> ...


Why would the US respond to this?  If Iran did this, which seems highly likely, then Iran attacked a Norwegian ship and a Japanese ship but not an American ship.  Clearly, this attack was not aimed at the US but at other countries as a warning of what will happen if these countries don't try to pressure the US into backing down.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jun 13, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > We know what obama would do -- Preemptive surrender.  But what will Trump do?
> ...



Bush and O sure loved war.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jun 13, 2019)

CowboyTed said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Edgetho said:
> ...



I'd say Trump knows way more than the two previous war loving idiots .


----------



## Muhammed (Jun 13, 2019)

Edgetho said:


> We know what obama would do -- Preemptive surrender.  But what will Trump do?
> 
> We know he is opposed to Foreign Wars.  Hates them.
> 
> ...



More than likely, it was AQ.


----------



## BS Filter (Jun 13, 2019)

The aahollah meets with the Jap prime minister and then attacks a Jap oil tanker.  Nice.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Jun 13, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



You think that Mexico would seize two US navy ships in their waters? I think not. Going into their waters does not justify them seizing your vessels. That is an act of war. With a real president. We just had a half-black moron for 8 years.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Jun 13, 2019)

BS Filter said:


> The aahollah meets with the Jap prime minister and then attacks a Jap oil tanker.  Nice.


Iran is telling the Japanese that if Japan abides by the US sanctions, it will pay dearly for ME oil.


----------



## BS Filter (Jun 13, 2019)

toomuchtime_ said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > The aahollah meets with the Jap prime minister and then attacks a Jap oil tanker.  Nice.
> ...


And the US wants Japan  to buy oil from anyone else, but not Iran.  Right?


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Jun 13, 2019)

BS Filter said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > BS Filter said:
> ...


I think the message is don't buy any ME oil if you are not buying from Iran.


----------



## BS Filter (Jun 13, 2019)

toomuchtime_ said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


Yes, that's the Iranian message.  Hopefully, the quality of life in Iran will deteriorate enough that the people will take those religious gangsters to the streets and slaughter them.


----------



## BS Filter (Jun 13, 2019)

Do you all remember when the last uprising by the people of Iran took place while Obungo was President and he backed the religious gangsters?  That piece of shit showed who he was right there.


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 13, 2019)

BS Filter said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > BS Filter said:
> ...


*Even the Dog Folk are oppressed in Iran*


----------



## the other mike (Jun 13, 2019)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> There is no proof at this time. No investigation...no eyewitness reports. No affirmative or denial from Iran. Yet...IRAN!


Bolton and Pompeo's Gulf of Tonkin incident is what they would love.
Take It From an Iraq War Supporter—War With Iran Would Be a Disaster


----------



## BS Filter (Jun 13, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > There is no proof at this time. No investigation...no eyewitness reports. No affirmative or denial from Iran. Yet...IRAN!
> ...


Disagree.  We would have allies.  It wouldn't be easy and Anerica would get hurt, but it needs to be done.


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 13, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > There is no proof at this time. No investigation...no eyewitness reports. No affirmative or denial from Iran. Yet...IRAN!
> ...


*I think its what YOU would love.*


----------



## theHawk (Jun 13, 2019)

CowboyTed said:


> Never happened under Obama...
> 
> Weak Trump..



Yea, they only captured US sailors “under Obama”.

2016 U.S.–Iran naval incident - Wikipedia


----------



## BS Filter (Jun 13, 2019)

theHawk said:


> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> > Never happened under Obama...
> ...


Jimmy Carter is responsible for Iran.  Weak little man.


----------



## the other mike (Jun 13, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> *I think its what YOU would love.*


The suspense is slaying me....
why do you say that ?


----------



## theHawk (Jun 13, 2019)

CowboyTed said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > CowboyTed said:
> ...



LOL, you “don’t know about Assad”?  The war with Syria was the most manufactured of them all, with your Hussein leading the way.  He supported the “rebels” and called for a “regime change” in Syria when they never attacked us, or any of their neighbors.


----------



## the other mike (Jun 13, 2019)

BS Filter said:


> Jimmy Carter is responsible for Iran.  Weak little man.


Still believing that old stupid lie? Poppy's CIA totally railroaded Carter out.
The only reason he had to wait 8 years to be president is because Reagan came out of nowhere and won the nomination.

The main purpose of Reagan's 2 terms was to set the stage for George Herbert Walker Bush and William Jefferson Clinton to systematically transform the US into a globalist corporatocracy.


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 13, 2019)

BS Filter said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> ...


*One of the BATTLES in the end times involves, Russia, Iran and Turkey as allies, and during the course of the battle, they turn towards Israel to attack it and wipe it off the map.  But the entire military force is destroyed as they approach Israel on the mountains of Israel, not by an opposing Military Force, but by Supernatural Means.  God does this so that The World will witness it, and know there is a God and have no excuse for rejecting God.

I believe Libya and a couple other Middle Eastern Countries are allied*


----------



## the other mike (Jun 13, 2019)

theHawk said:


> LOL, you “don’t know about Assad”?  The war with Syria was the most manufactured of them all, with your Hussein leading the way.  He supported the “rebels” and called for a “regime change” in Syria when they never attacked us, or any of their neighbors.


And don't forget that at least a million refugees fled to Syria from ?
Iraq of course...between 2003 and 2011 probably more.


----------



## theHawk (Jun 13, 2019)

Angelo said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > LOL, you “don’t know about Assad”?  The war with Syria was the most manufactured of them all, with your Hussein leading the way.  He supported the “rebels” and called for a “regime change” in Syria when they never attacked us, or any of their neighbors.
> ...



To bad they didn’t build a wall.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jun 13, 2019)

It's time for......






..wait for it..



.



.


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 13, 2019)

Angelo said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy Carter is responsible for Iran.  Weak little man.
> ...


*Same people that did that to Carter, tried to Railroad Trump.
Also lied to us about WMDs.*


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jun 13, 2019)

*McDonald's (Fuck Yeah!)
Wal-Mart (Fuck Yeah!)
The Gap (Fuck Yeah!)
Baseball (Fuck Yeah!)
The NFL (Fuck Yeah!)
Rock N' Roll (Fuck Yeah!)*

*The Internet (Fuck Yeah!)
Slavery (Fuck Yeah!)*

*Fuck Yeah!*

*Starbucks (Fuck Yeah!)
Disneyworld (Fuck Yeah!)
Porno (Fuck Yeah!)
Valium (Fuck Yeah!)
Reeboks (Fuck Yeah!)
Fake Tits (Fuck Yeah!)
Sushi (Fuck Yeah!)
Taco Bell (Fuck Yeah!)
Rodeos (Fuck Yeah!)
Bed, Bath and Beyond (???Fuck yeah.???Fuck Yeah???)*


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jun 13, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > There is no proof at this time. No investigation...no eyewitness reports. No affirmative or denial from Iran. Yet...IRAN!
> ...


/——/ Well if Iran seems to be denying, what the hay. Who are we to question them?


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 13, 2019)

Redfish said:


> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> > Edgetho said:
> ...


No respected journalist newspaper or media around the world or any of our allies agree with your garbage propaganda. who starts that circle of b******* anyway, rush  sean Trump?  Poor America...


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jun 13, 2019)

Military industrial Complex and Deep State?

Seems every time we get a new Prez, it's not long before we have a new war?
Loads of money to be made from building bombs and ordinance.

How many Cruise Missiles were sent into Syria?  at how much each?

Maybe there's a problem with our government?   Don't know?


----------



## BS Filter (Jun 13, 2019)

Angelo said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy Carter is responsible for Iran.  Weak little man.
> ...


Yep, like I said, Carter was a weak little man.


----------



## Timmy (Jun 13, 2019)

This has false flag written all over it.  Iran has no motive to attack tankers .  Pretty much every country in the Mid East would like Iran blamed for this .


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jun 13, 2019)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> *McDonald's (Fuck Yeah!)*
> *Wal-Mart (Fuck Yeah!)*
> *The Gap (Fuck Yeah!)*
> *Baseball (Fuck Yeah!)*
> ...




I've got the national anthem on a loop right now!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xyz (Jun 13, 2019)

Germany also claimed that Poland attacked, and that they were defending themselves.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 13, 2019)

airplanemechanic said:


> You think that Mexico would seize two US navy ships in their waters?


They may,but we are not on a belligerent footing with Mexico. So that's a stupid question.


----------



## xyz (Jun 13, 2019)

Timmy said:


> This has false flag written all over it.  Iran has no motive to attack tankers .  Pretty much every country in the Mid East would like Iran blamed for this .


I don't know about that, but Saudi Arabia and the Emirates definitely, also Netanyahu.


----------



## Dick Foster (Jun 13, 2019)

Edgetho said:


> We know what obama would do -- Preemptive surrender.  But what will Trump do?
> 
> We know he is opposed to Foreign Wars.  Hates them.
> 
> ...



Well the assholes keep saying they want nukes so I think we should quit screwing around with these clowns and give them some. Right on top of teheran


Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> NoVote said:
> 
> 
> > CowboyTed said:
> ...



Well the assholes keep saying they want nukes so I think we should stop screwing around with these clowns and give them some. Right on top of Tehran and if anyone bitches about it, give them some too.


----------



## pismoe (Jun 13, 2019)

I think that the 'slithering lizard' would get annoyed at your idea ,   I say , hey , what ever Pompeo , Bolton and President Trump think is best  DickF.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 13, 2019)

CowboyTed said:


> Never happened under Obama...
> 
> Weak Trump..



Got any pics of US sailors being held by Iran under Trump's watch?

Didn't think so


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 13, 2019)

xyz said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > This has false flag written all over it.  Iran has no motive to attack tankers .  Pretty much every country in the Mid East would like Iran blamed for this .
> ...


*Suck Mullah Ayatollah Cock All Day Long, while doing Reach Around Service for Obama and we are supposed to believe anything you say?

Why would The Saudis or Israel attack Japan?*


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Jun 13, 2019)

CowboyTed said:


> Re-instate the peace agreement...
> 
> Trump asked for escalation... He got it... Are ye not happy...
> 
> Trump great at stiring it up but where were these ships escort?


*Who owns the tanker?   They going to cut off their own oil exports.  We don't import the stuff anymore so it's not hurting us in any manner.    Makes no sense to me.   Don't really care. *


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Jun 13, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Both tankers were hit amidship within 30 minutes of each other....torpedoes....could be a false-flag to start something.  Wait until signal intel reports who was in the area at the time.


*l hope they were not Russian tankers they might have screw up.  But then again they are cutting off their own oil shipments or trying to sink a China tanker.Edited: The tanker were from the Free China isles.  *


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 13, 2019)

CowboyTed said:


> Never happened under Obama...
> 
> Weak Trump..


Retarded statement. Under Bush no cops were mass murdered in large orchestrated attacks.
See how this asinine game works?
Now what retard?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 13, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Both tankers were hit amidship within 30 minutes of each other....torpedoes....could be a false-flag to start something.  Wait until signal intel reports who was in the area at the time.


Agreed


----------



## JWBooth (Jun 13, 2019)

Edgetho said:


> We know what obama would do -- Preemptive surrender.  But what will Trump do?
> 
> We know he is opposed to Foreign Wars.  Hates them.
> 
> ...


Your government says Iran did it. Given that they have repeatedly lied to, and been believed by, a bunch of simple minded buffoons in the past, there is no reason to believe it will not work again.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 13, 2019)

Use a rover and side scan sonar. Look for debris of the torpedoes on the sea bed. As well as any parts found internally in the ship.
Find the country of origin and sink their naval fleet.

Poke the tiger, get your throat torn out.

/Discussion


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 13, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> > Never happened under Obama...
> ...


Because no vessels have wandered into iranian territory.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Jun 13, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > There is no proof at this time. No investigation...no eyewitness reports. No affirmative or denial from Iran. Yet...IRAN!
> ...


Sounds pretty air tight bud...you go with that.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Jun 13, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


You are in the ball park. It is the same story as many other places before. The sad part was that Iran was really pro western standard in the 1950's.
Almost ALL of these problems in the middle east are the result of western and Israeli meddling.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 13, 2019)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> ...


How do you figure that? The iranian monarchy was in place for over 50 years, until 1979.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Jun 13, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


The Shahs power had been greatly reduced. The Qajar Dynasty which preceded the Pahlavi were the last supreme Shahs. They were deposed by British and Russian interests. In 1925 the Pahlavis were installed. They had symbolic power as Britain wished to impose a parliamentary system similar to their own. Unfortunately for the British, Irananians elected a nationalist in Mohammad Mossadegh who briefly nationalized the nations oil.
Coup De Etat...puppet empowered


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 13, 2019)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> ...


And Then we ruined it after the 50s ....how?


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Jun 13, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


Operation Ajax. This was a concerted effort between MI6/CIA & Mossad to launch a coup against Mossadegh and reinstall the Shah to full power. 
Research Kermit Roosevelt (Nephew to FDR) and Norman Schwarzkopf Sr. (Stormin Norman's dad) 
They were key players in the coup.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 13, 2019)

P F Tinmore said:


>


No need for war. Just sink the culprits navy ships in a 2 day campaign and be done with it.

Play with fire get burned


----------



## Borillar (Jun 13, 2019)

WillPower said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Let’s see......
> ...


Trump seems ready to jump in a war without any proof of Iran being responsible for the attacks.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 13, 2019)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Operation Ajax.


And then the islamic revolution qould not have happened....why?

Sorry bro, I'm just not connecting the dots between operation ajax and the ayatollahs.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 13, 2019)

Grampa Murked U said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Determine who did it and stick a boot up their ass.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 13, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


DEEP


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 13, 2019)

Borillar said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



All fingers pointing to Iran...if proven...stick a boot up their ass


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 13, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Determine who did it and stick a boot up their ass.


Easier said than done. The "figuring out who did it" part, anyway.


----------



## edward37 (Jun 13, 2019)

Redfish said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> ...


Trump doesn't want war


----------



## edward37 (Jun 13, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> > WillPower said:
> ...


LOL Whats the coward going to do ?? Put tariffs on them??  lol lol


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 13, 2019)

Why the fuck is this burried in the middle east forum???

It is definitely a current event at the very least and the thread specifically asks about what Trump should do which makes it POLITICAL.

Stupid fucking mods


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 13, 2019)

edward37 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Borillar said:
> ...


Sink their God damn navy.

That's what he should do


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 13, 2019)

Grampa Murked U said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



You're dealing with a snowflake pacifist...


----------



## edward37 (Jun 13, 2019)

How many of our guys are you great fighters willing to lose ??   Willing to lose when WE weren't attacked?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 13, 2019)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> ...



  Are ya fuken stupid?

"I'm not saying we have definitive proof" 

What part of that statement escapes you?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 13, 2019)

edward37 said:


> How many of our guys are you great fighters willing to lose ??   Willing to lose when WE weren't attacked?


You dont lose any guys dropping bombs from drones.

This isn't the damn 70's bruh


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 13, 2019)

Grampa Murked U said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > How many of our guys are you great fighters willing to lose ??   Willing to lose when WE weren't attacked?
> ...



Iranian navy vs US Navy fast attack sub? Lmao


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 13, 2019)

Care4all said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> ...





Care4all said:


> Makes no sense for them to do this....


They don't need sense, just dupes.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Jun 13, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > Operation Ajax.
> ...



Well bro, once the Shah came back to power he began to suppress the more conservative religious factions who were opposed to his liberal western policies. As time passed, he began to clamp down on these religious figures harder and harder...imprisoning thousands and, with the help of the Israeli Mossad and US CIA formed the Iranian secret police or SAVAK.
The SAVAK imprisoned and tortured and executed thousands of Iranian dissidents over a 30 year period. Eventually it got to a boiling point.

Iran hates the west and Israel for very specific and documented reasons. There is no conspiracy theory here. There was no...spontaneous Islamic Revolution.
We fucked with them till they finally had enough.



Everything happens for a reason.


----------



## edward37 (Jun 13, 2019)

Grampa Murked U said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > How many of our guys are you great fighters willing to lose ??   Willing to lose when WE weren't attacked?
> ...


Gramps I have no love for iran either I just don't like f-ing with anyone until they f with me


----------



## edward37 (Jun 13, 2019)

edward37 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


We want iran to comply with nuclear  deal we abandoned ?? another great move from our ah in the wh


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 13, 2019)

P F Tinmore said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Muslims live by 15th century standards and she questions their sense?

Camel jockeys deserve their meeting with Allah


----------



## bodecea (Jun 13, 2019)

miketx said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Edgetho said:
> ...


That gets old...it got old a long time ago, actually.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 13, 2019)

Grampa Murked U said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


Step up then.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 13, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


Why should I? Like IGNORANT blacks in America they are killing each other by the thousands.

Fuck em and good riddance. Go fuck one of Allah's child brides and leave the rest of the civilized world alone.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 13, 2019)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> ...


That's quite a stretch. He clamped down on extremists, and they revolted and, as you know, are revolting people to this day. But that's his fault. Or our fault. Or something.



No.

Didn't anyone tell them they won, so they can stop beong so extreme now?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 13, 2019)

bodecea said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


Stop doing it then.

Problem solved


----------



## edward37 (Jun 13, 2019)

Grampa Murked U said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Don't mean to ruin you evening gramps but were  blacks shooting up our schools killing kids  or shooting from an hotel in vegas killing scores


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 13, 2019)

edward37 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Not that I know of. They just kill 100 times as many in every major Democrat city. 

But I get it. They're killing blacks so it's no big deal for you. Now if they shoot up a bunch of white kids your fangs will come out.....until the news reports they're black.


----------



## pismoe (Jun 13, 2019)

yeah , at least the 'zailors' from the American boats weren't as bad as the 'english' zailors led by 'mr. bean' .


----------



## miketx (Jun 13, 2019)

bodecea said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


Stop doing it then, problem solved.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Jun 13, 2019)

OldLady said:


> ThisIsMe said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


I dont know. Seems weird that whatever restrictions were placed on them, it would entail them not being able to defend themselves.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 13, 2019)

When Bush43 asked for war.....America gave him what he wanted

If Trump asks for war against Iran, America will tell him to go fuk himself


----------



## pismoe (Jun 13, 2019)

possibly a sneak attack or Preemptive RightWinger .


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 13, 2019)

pismoe said:


> possibly a sneak attack or Preemptive RightWinger .



Problem for Trump is he has no credibility with the public

If he tries to make a case for war......nobody will buy it 
Not even Republicans


----------



## pismoe (Jun 13, 2019)

I disagree . 'both 'iran' and 'china' need to be destroyed in many peoples opinion   RWinger .


----------



## Care4all (Jun 13, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> Why would The Saudis or Israel attack Japan?


To get the USA involved in their own problems with Iran...  which is a real threat to their countries... 

the false flag theory is, making the USA think that it was Iran harming an ally, such as Japan, would draw the USA in to their battles with Iran, and help them.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 13, 2019)

pismoe said:


> I disagree . 'both 'iran' and 'china' need to be destroyed in many peoples opinion   RWinger .


Trump can’t make a case against either

Congress would send him packing


----------



## pismoe (Jun 13, 2019)

we will see RWinger .


----------



## anynameyouwish (Jun 14, 2019)

Edgetho said:


> It never fails, if a Republican is President, Satan himself could attack American Interests and dimocrap scum would side with him.
> 
> I know dims don't follow news that doesn't include their genitalia, but Iran has been spotted loading armed missiles (torpedoes) onto their light-attack boats.
> 
> ...




and I want YOU to be the first in the line of fire!

and your children......


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 14, 2019)

*Iran Attacks Oil Tankers...Truth or Fiction?*

**


----------



## Redfish (Jun 15, 2019)

Care4all said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...





Care4all said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...




Trump pulled out of the Iran deal because it was a terrible deal for the USA.


----------



## Redfish (Jun 15, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > We should just make an agreement with Canada that all of their oil crossing the entire USA in the Keystone pipe line etc, to our refineries in the Gulf of Mexico in Texas, should or must be, sold back to us, instead of them shipping it overseas.... sounds like a plan to me, to get us out of this middle eastern oil dependence...
> ...




Where in the world do you get this crap?  nothing you have posted is true.


----------



## Redfish (Jun 15, 2019)

anynameyouwish said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > It never fails, if a Republican is President, Satan himself could attack American Interests and dimocrap scum would side with him.
> ...




the policies of the left wing democrats would put all of us at the front of the line, including YOU and your children.  Wake up.


----------



## Redfish (Jun 15, 2019)

edward37 said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...




no one wants war except the radical muslims that want YOU and ME dead.


----------



## Redfish (Jun 15, 2019)

otto105 said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...




since we have recordings of the Iranians removing an Iranian mine from one of the ships, there is no doubt who did it.   Whatever response we do is not going to be reviewed in advance with anyone outside of the US military and it will happen with no warning and will be significant.


----------



## Redfish (Jun 15, 2019)

Care4all said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > Why would The Saudis or Israel attack Japan?
> ...




just because clinton and obama fell for that crap doesn't mean that Trump will fall for it.   But its not really a pertinent discussion since we have video of Iranians removing an Iranian mine from one of the ships.


----------



## Care4all (Jun 15, 2019)

Redfish said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


But why was it a terrible deal for the USA?  What makes the USA safer or better off by President Trump's, reckless pulling out of the deal?  What makes Trump's "NO DEAL" better?  Seriously???


----------



## Care4all (Jun 15, 2019)

Redfish said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...


But we'd do the same thing, to gather evidence on who really did it....  I am not saying Iran did not blow up the ships, 

I am just playing devils advocate...  looking at all angles....

If the Iranians wanted to find out who actually did this, they would remove the bomb and have their intelligence or an ally of theirs intelligence... figure out who created the bomb.

If the Iranians did not trust the USA, with determining who created the bomb that had not exploded, because they felt the USA would frame them with some false information, and they wanted to find out for themselves, this COULD BE their reason for removing it themselves?

Then again, as you suggest, they could have removed the bomb left to hide the evidence that it was one of their bombs...


All I am saying, is that the video of them removing the unexploded bomb, is not necessarily iron clad evidence, that they are the ones that put it there....


----------



## Redfish (Jun 15, 2019)

Care4all said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...




under Obama's deal the Iranians got billions of US money, including 1.5 billion in cash delivered in the middle of the night on pallets from an unmarked airplane.  Congress did not authorize or appropriate that money, so where did Obozo get it?  Do you know?  Do you care?

Also under this terrible deal Iran was allowed to continue its nuclear development program as long as they said that it was for "peaceful" purposes,  only an idiot would trust them on that.

The money that Obama gave them has been and is being used to fund terrorist operations around the world.

Do you seriously think that was good for america?  or is your head so far up obama's ass that you cannot see reality?


----------



## Redfish (Jun 15, 2019)

Care4all said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...




yeah, its possible that the Saudis stole an Iranian mine, deactivated it and then put it in the damaged tanker,  possible but highly unlikely.

I do not understand why you on the left always take the side of muslim terrorists rather than you own country whenever something like this happens.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 15, 2019)

Redfish said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


Take a look at the link here.  The tables didn't copy.

_The top five destination countries of U.S. petroleum exports, export volume, and share of total petroleum exports in 2018 were

Mexico—1.21 MMb/d—16%
Canada—0.96 MMb/d—13%
Japan—0.45 MMb/d—6%
Brazil—0.40 MMb/d—5%
South Korea—0.38 MMb/d—5%
_
How much petroleum does the United States import and export? - FAQ - U.S. Energy Information Administration (EIA)

It is true no one said the oil companies did this because it makes them money--I can't think of why else they would do it though.

What did I get wrong?


----------



## Redfish (Jun 15, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




you implied that there was something wrong with the oil companies selling their excess production to foreign countries,  maybe I misunderstood.

The USA under Trump has become energy independent and that is great for US industry, US citizens, and US security.   Why is it a bad thing for us to be a net energy exporter for the first time ever?


----------



## Care4all (Jun 15, 2019)

Redfish said:


> you implied that there was something wrong with the oil companies selling their excess production to foreign countries, maybe I misunderstood.


Are we not buying oil from Saudi Arabia?  If American companies have excess, and this is what is being sold to overseas clients/nations, why are we still buying oil from Saudi Arabia or anywhere in the hot bed of the middle east?


----------



## Edgetho (Jun 15, 2019)

Care4all said:


> But why was it a terrible deal for the USA?  What makes the USA safer or better off by President Trump's, reckless pulling out of the deal?  What makes Trump's "NO DEAL" better?  Seriously???



Because the Lying Cocksucker's deal virtually GUARANTEED Iran a NUKE *and* a Delivery System (missiles) in ten years.

Everybody else knows this, why don't you??

Try reading something other than the DISGUSTING FILTH once in a while.


----------



## Redfish (Jun 15, 2019)

Care4all said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > you implied that there was something wrong with the oil companies selling their excess production to foreign countries, maybe I misunderstood.
> ...




the oil market is very complex and oil loses its national origin identity very quickly.  If you have proof that we are buying saudi oil and its being shipped to the US, please post it.


----------



## Edgetho (Jun 15, 2019)

Care4all said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > you implied that there was something wrong with the oil companies selling their excess production to foreign countries, maybe I misunderstood.
> ...




Because we still use more than we produce.

Under Trump, however, we produce enough that OPEC can no longer cripple us if they pull another embargo.

I vividly recall the Gas Lines of the early 70's.  No fun.  At all.

Under Trump, OPEC just doesn't have that kind of power anymore.


----------



## Redfish (Jun 15, 2019)

article today says that Iran tried to shoot down a US drone shortly before the tankers were hit.


----------



## Care4all (Jun 15, 2019)

Edgetho said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


 Thank you!

My point was, how can USA companies have EXCESS oil to sell overseas as Redfish claims, if we are still buying oil from Saudi Arabia..  

what if we bought that USA excess, and the oil Canada is shipping through the pipelines through the United States to get to the ports in the Gulf, so they too can sell to customers overseas....

Would we really still need Saudi Arabian oil?


----------



## deanrd (Jun 15, 2019)

America is not ready for another Republican fake war.


----------



## Faun (Jun 15, 2019)

Redfish said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


Stop lying. That was Iranian money, not U.S. money.

Rightards never learn.


----------



## pismoe (Jun 15, 2019)

USA had CONTROL of the money until 'mrobama' gave it back to the enemy of 'iran' and the 'mullahs' from what i understand   Faun .


----------



## Care4all (Jun 15, 2019)

Redfish said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


YOU did NOT answer my question,
How are we better off, with Trump and only trump, pulling out of the deal?  What makes the USA any safer, with Trump's NO DEAL?  Can you answer that question, or not?

Also, it was Iran's money, $400 million on palates in cash, not $1.5 billion, 

AND we were losing in Court in the Hague, with the 35 year court battle on this Iranian money, and we were about to be slammed by the court, owing the Iranians even more than the $1.7 to $1.8 billion we settled on...


----------



## Redfish (Jun 15, 2019)

Care4all said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...




OK, lets go slow,  do you understand what the word "net" means?    Yes, we both import and export oil.  But today we are a "net" exporter of oil.  That means that in total we export more than we import-------------------------------------------NET.    look it up if you still don't understand.

the international oil market is very complicated and I don't have the time or desire to try to explain it on this message board.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 15, 2019)

Redfish said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


I did not know that the US was now 100% energy independent.  I keep hearing that we are still beholden to some of the Middle Eastern countries for needed OIL.  I would love to see a link to the fact that we are now 100% energy independent.  I will celebrate heartily!


----------



## Redfish (Jun 15, 2019)

Care4all said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...




the Hague court has no jurisdiction or enforcement power, it is a joke.   There is no way that court could have forced us to give a dime to the mullahs.

We are safer because we finally have a president who is putting this country first and has the protection of this country as his number one priority.   Iran is in terrible economic and political turmoil because of the sanctions and the cancellation of the terrible obama nuclear deal that guaranteed Iran nuclear bombs and the missiles to deliver them within 10 years.   Now they cannot even come close to that goal and their people are demanding regime change.   The average Iranian is just like you and me, they are not religious radicals like their leaders.   Playing hardball works,  kissing ass never does.


----------



## pismoe (Jun 15, 2019)

USA had CONTROL of the money .   As far as the 'hague' , feck them  Care4 .


----------



## Care4all (Jun 15, 2019)

Edgetho said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > But why was it a terrible deal for the USA?  What makes the USA safer or better off by President Trump's, reckless pulling out of the deal?  What makes Trump's "NO DEAL" better?  Seriously???
> ...


And without the deal Iran can have that Nuke program in ONE YEAR.....  how is that better?


----------



## hunarcy (Jun 15, 2019)

Edgetho said:


> We know what obama would do -- Preemptive surrender.  But what will Trump do?
> 
> We know he is opposed to Foreign Wars.  Hates them.
> 
> ...



He should support the Japanese and Norwegians as they deal with the attacks on their tankers.


----------



## pismoe (Jun 15, 2019)

Care4all said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


-------------------------------------   unless the TRUMP STOPS them with Practical Actions  Care4 .


----------



## Edgetho (Jun 15, 2019)

Care4all said:


> Thank you!
> 
> My point was, how can USA companies have EXCESS oil to sell overseas as Redfish claims, if we are still buying oil from Saudi Arabia..
> 
> ...



It may be cheaper for us to buy from SA than it is to produce our own.

It may be that we export just enough to keep our Oil Workers employed.  If we shut down Oil Exploration and production, then need to crank it up real quick (War, Embargo, whatev) we could be in a jam.

We may be doing some smaller Countries a favor by exporting Oil to them.

There are many reasons.  Many.  Some of them excellent reason, some them -- Not so much.  But overall, we've finally gotten over the juvenile, infantile conservatism of the past.

Energy _IS _civilization.  Go without electricity and a Car for a Month.  Go through Hurricane Irma, like I did and you'll appreciate energy more than ever.

I trust businessmen more than I trust politicians.

I trust businessmen to be greedy and self-serving.  But they are more easily easily controlled than......

...politicians, who are greedy, power-mad, thoughtless dirtbag demagogues who couldn't organize a one-car-funeral.

And they are not-so-easily controlled.


----------



## Edgetho (Jun 15, 2019)

Care4all said:


> And without the deal Iran can have that Nuke program in ONE YEAR.....  how is that better?



When all else fails, lie huh?

Which your post was.  A lie.  Not a simple lie.  A GODDAMNED LIE.  An ignorant lie.  A stupid lie.

You just talk shit and, like all dims, you do it with somewhere around ZERO knowledge of the topic.


----------



## Care4all (Jun 15, 2019)

Redfish said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Edgetho said:
> ...


We spend an extraordinary amount of tax payer money on defense in the middle east, not to mention the lives of Americans, for that Saudi Oil....

Why would we do that, when we have enough oil to be self sufficient, by using/buying our own oil and the oil of allies such as Canada and Mexico, INSTEAD OF Saudi Arabia's or Iraq's or whatever middle eastern country we import from?


----------



## Edgetho (Jun 15, 2019)

pismoe said:


> -------------------------------------   unless the TRUMP STOPS them with Practical Actions  Care4 .



Sanctions.  They work.

But dims don't keep up with the real News.  All they do is talk shit. 

Shit from DailyKooks or dummyunderground or some other juvenile bullshit site.

Trump backed out of the deal so he COULD stop them.

It's working.


----------



## Edgetho (Jun 15, 2019)

Care4all said:


> We spend an extraordinary amount of tax payer money on defense in the middle east, not to mention the lives of Americans, for that Saudi Oil....
> 
> Why would we do that, when we have enough oil to be self sufficient, by using/buying our own oil and the oil of allies such as Canada and Mexico, INSTEAD OF Saudi Arabia's or Iraq's or whatever middle eastern country we import from?



You're getting on my nerves.  I _ALREADY_ told you that we still use more than we produce and you go right back to "if we're self-sufficient'' when I told we're not totally.  Especially at the cost of SA Oil

You don't want to discuss, you want to argue.

Go away


----------



## OldLady (Jun 15, 2019)

Care4all said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


Perhaps the oil business isn't quite so difficult to explain as Redfish would have us think.  At least I found this helpful, a bit.  It might be presented from the oil companies' perspective--I couldn't really find anything about who they are.  But it explain things.
Why The U.S. Must Import And Export Oil


----------



## Care4all (Jun 15, 2019)

hunarcy said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > We know what obama would do -- Preemptive surrender.  But what will Trump do?
> ...


precisely....  it's up to Norway and Japan, and if they want our support, we are there!


----------



## Care4all (Jun 15, 2019)

Edgetho said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > We spend an extraordinary amount of tax payer money on defense in the middle east, not to mention the lives of Americans, for that Saudi Oil....
> ...


my question is, why do we not buy more of Canada's oil, and more of Mexico's oil, instead of Saudi Arabian and other middle eastern country's oil?

What do you not understand about that question?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 15, 2019)

Edgetho said:


> We know what obama would do -- Preemptive surrender.  But what will Trump do?
> 
> We know he is opposed to Foreign Wars.  Hates them.
> 
> ...



Make Iran a parking lot again.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 15, 2019)

Care4all said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



Who is “we”?


----------



## Care4all (Jun 15, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Edgetho said:
> ...


the USA


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 15, 2019)

Care4all said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



The “USA” doesn’t buy oil. Do you mean corporations, consumers, government entities? Who specifically is “we”? When I go to the pump, do you think I know where the oil for the gas came from? You need to garner an education.


----------



## deanrd (Jun 15, 2019)

Care4all said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


Republicans sent $9 billion to Iraq on pallets. In American cash. And just gave it away. They completely lost track of it because they gave it away. I wonder how much of that money ended up in the hands of Isis. And remember they let bin Laden go. How much of that money did he get?
And that 9 billion Republicans gave away? That wasn’t Iran’s or Iraq’s. That was Americans future debt.
 Republicans just piled it on wooden pallets and just gave it away.


----------



## Care4all (Jun 15, 2019)

deanrd said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


that's true!  I forgot about that!!!


----------



## OldLady (Jun 15, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


She's got an education; you are obfuscating and dodging the question with semantics.  The US indeed imports and exports oil.
_The top five destination countries of U.S. petroleum exports, export volume, and share of total petroleum exports in 2018 were

Mexico—1.21 MMb/d—16%
Canada—0.96 MMb/d—13%
Japan—0.45 MMb/d—6%
Brazil—0.40 MMb/d—5%
South Korea—0.38 MMb/d—5%_

How much petroleum does the United States import and export? - FAQ - U.S. Energy Information Administration (EIA)


----------



## Faun (Jun 15, 2019)

pismoe said:


> USA had CONTROL of the money until 'mrobama' gave it back to the enemy of 'iran' and the 'mullahs' from what i understand   Faun .


Which has what to do with Redfish lying by falsely claiming that tired old rightarded bullshit that it was U.S. money?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 15, 2019)

Edgetho said:


> Because the Lying Cocksucker's deal virtually GUARANTEED Iran a NUKE *and* a Delivery System (missiles) in ten years.


Such complete nonsense.....


----------



## jasonnfree (Jun 15, 2019)

Edgetho said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > AND if war breaks out they want the "deplorables " in the military to go fight and die for western euros and nip oil supplies
> ...



Yet it's the republicans who have the most  corrupt administrations (as well as  draft dodgers).  This poor  slob  trump is pooping his pants now worrying about  being found out which is why the pigs in his party will fight having  his tax returns released.  But keep on posting stupid since you're good for a laugh.


----------



## Faun (Jun 15, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > We know what obama would do -- Preemptive surrender.  But what will Trump do?
> ...


Oh? And how do you propose doing that?


----------



## pismoe (Jun 15, 2019)

Faun said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > USA had CONTROL of the money until 'mrobama' gave it back to the enemy of 'iran' and the 'mullahs' from what i understand   Faun .
> ...


-------------------------------   my response has nothing to do with Redfish info .   My response is simply that USA had  CONTROL of the money no matter who owned the money .    I t was 'mrobama' that delivered that money from USA CONTROL to the Control of 'iranian' enemy of the USA  Faun .


----------



## pismoe (Jun 15, 2019)

CowboyTed said:


> Re-instate the peace agreement...
> 
> Trump asked for escalation... He got it... Are ye not happy...
> 
> Trump great at stiring it up but where were these ships escort?


-------------------------    EVERYTHING is fine , USA under President Trump is just getting ready for his or our next move on 'iran'   E.T..


----------



## Faun (Jun 15, 2019)

pismoe said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


So?


----------



## pismoe (Jun 15, 2019)

SO  , you ask . -----------   Well it was traitorous 'mrobama' that gave CONTROL of the money too the Enemy called 'iran'  Faun .


----------



## Edgetho (Jun 15, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > Because the Lying Cocksucker's deal virtually GUARANTEED Iran a NUKE *and* a Delivery System (missiles) in ten years.
> ...



Only a stupid, stupid human being like you would deny a plain fucking FACT.

You are either totally ignorant of the subject matter or a liar.

There IS no in-between.

The whole fucking world knows the deal only stopped Iran for a decade.

And that is IF the pedophiles in Iran abided by the treaty.  And only an idiot like you would swallow that.

https://scholarlycommons.law.case.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=2236&context=jil


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 15, 2019)

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Edgetho said:
> ...



Battleships with long range missiles


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jun 15, 2019)

*What Will/Should Trump Do?*

*He created the Iranian problem, if he does anything, expect a SNAFU*

*What he should do is STFU.*


----------



## Faun (Jun 15, 2019)

pismoe said:


> SO  , you ask . -----------   Well it was traitorous 'mrobama' that gave CONTROL of the money too the Enemy called 'iran'  Faun .


Too fucking rightarded. We, along with 5 other countries, forged a deal with Iran, to keep nukes out of their hands. Part of the deal included releasing Iranian funds that were frozen in an Omani bank. What's really stupid is trump unilaterally pulling out of the deal, which means we no longer have an agreement with them -- but they got all that money.


----------



## Faun (Jun 15, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Long range missiles don't turn Iran into a parking lot. At most, they take out some buildings and military installations.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 15, 2019)

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Aka parking lot. Learn hyperbole.


----------



## hunarcy (Jun 15, 2019)

jasonnfree said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > Deplorable Yankee said:
> ...



I'm sure you don't think Bill Clinton, who dodged the draft, was a Republican.  And, I'm sure you wouldn't want your tax returns released, but because you don't agree with Trump's politics, you don't want to give him the same courtesies everyone else gets.


----------



## hunarcy (Jun 15, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> *What Will/Should Trump Do?*
> 
> *He created the Iranian problem, if he does anything, expect a SNAFU*
> 
> *What he should do is STFU.*



Trump created the Iranian problem?  What did he do beginning in 1979 that created the Iranian problem?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 15, 2019)

Edgetho said:


> Only a stupid, stupid human being like you would deny a plain fucking FACT.


It's not a fact. It's false. You're an idiot. And you will believe any idiotic thing anyone says about the black president that terrified you into losing your mind by beingbl blacker, smarter, more educated, classier, more successful, and more ethical and moral than you.

And thats the long and short of it.


----------



## pismoe (Jun 15, 2019)

Faun said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > SO  , you ask . -----------   Well it was traitorous 'mrobama' that gave CONTROL of the money too the Enemy called 'iran'  Faun .
> ...


-----------------------------------  yeah , from what i understand .   It  was 'mrobamama' that had the authprity to ship the pallet loads of cash to the 'iranian muslims' and he did that actions .   And some people don't think that 'mrobama' is a 'muslim' himself  Faun .


----------



## Redfish (Jun 16, 2019)

deanrd said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...




when did obama become a republican?   are you fricken crazy?


----------



## Redfish (Jun 16, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> *What Will/Should Trump Do?*
> 
> *He created the Iranian problem, if he does anything, expect a SNAFU*
> 
> *What he should do is STFU.*




Obama created it when he decided to fund his muslim brothers with unauthorized and unappropriated US  money.


----------



## Redfish (Jun 16, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > Because the Lying Cocksucker's deal virtually GUARANTEED Iran a NUKE *and* a Delivery System (missiles) in ten years.
> ...




it is 100% accurate,  do you even know what Obama's Iran deal says?


----------



## Redfish (Jun 16, 2019)

Care4all said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...




I guess you also forgot that it was Obama that did that.


----------



## Redfish (Jun 16, 2019)

OldLady said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...




We are a NET exporter of oil.    Please look up the meaning of NET


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 16, 2019)

Redfish said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Edgetho said:
> ...


I do. You do not.


----------



## Redfish (Jun 16, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...




the deal gave Iran billions including 1.5 billion in cash delivered on pallets on an unmarked plane in the middle of the night.   It gave them the ability to continue their nuke program as long as they said it was for peaceful purposes,  it allowed them to continue to develop nuclear bombs and delivery systems but the Iranians "ageed" to delay that for 10 years (does anyone trust them on that?).   It was a terrible one sided deal under which Iran got everything and we got nothing.   Obama funded his muslim brothers and Trump was correct to cancel it.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 16, 2019)

Care4all said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



So, you lose the debate and run to deantard? Lmao


----------



## Faun (Jun 16, 2019)

Redfish said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > *What Will/Should Trump Do?*
> ...


Liar.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 17, 2019)

Redfish said:


> 1.5 billion in cash delivered on pallets on an unmarked plane in the middle of the night.


Which was there money, and it was done to pre empt the international court decision that was about to award them that PLUS interest.



Redfish said:


> It gave them the ability to continue their nuke program as long as they said it was for peaceful purposes


Which does not gove them a nuke in ten years. That doesn't even give them one gram of weapons grade material in 10 years. You are a delusional, shameless liar who has spent too much time in the bubble.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 22, 2019)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Military industrial Complex and Deep State?
> 
> Seems every time we get a new Prez, it's not long before we have a new war?
> Loads of money to be made from building bombs and ordinance.
> ...



Yeah if Iran did they were provoked by our corrupt government,the most corrupt governmentt on the planet that have staged one false flag operation after another to invade other countries. IF Trump invades,he is a mass murderer and traiter  to americans same as Bush and Obama were.

both parties are corrupt and always want war. Hope Trump is a RINO like ron paul who for sure would not declare war like the rest of the evil republican party would,the bushs,romney,and mccain when he was alive.


----------



## Redfish (Jul 1, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > 1.5 billion in cash delivered on pallets on an unmarked plane in the middle of the night.
> ...



wrong, the part that was their money was returned via the banking system,  the 1.5 billion in dollars and euros that was shipped on pallets was OUR money that Obama did not have congressional approval, appropriation, or authorization to give away.

If you think the terrorist Iranians are not trying to create nuclear capability, you are hopelessly naive.

BTW, where is the 20% of our uranium that hillary gave to Canada, Russia, Iran in exchange for 145 million "contribution" to the clinton foundation?


----------



## Redfish (Jul 1, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > Military industrial Complex and Deep State?
> ...




In case you haven't noticed,  no attack on Iran has happened,  sanctions have been strengthened and the mullahs know that if any other US asset is attacked, Tehran will cease to exist.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jul 1, 2019)

Over time, the world is DE-stabilizing.  Syria, Afghanistan, Ukraine, Iran, Iraq, Russia back in Cuba, South America, North Korea etc etc etc
Regardless of who is currently in office.   It's a process that has been set in motion over decades but is intensifying.

It's my informed opinion that this destabilization is directly due to the projection of weakness and self-destruction offered by Democrat Presidents and all anti-American Leftist in general.   Leftists will be the cause of the "Second fall of Rome".

When you show your belly, or are just too stupid to survive, the vultures and wolves will attack and pick your vulnerable carcass clean.


----------



## surada (Dec 8, 2022)

NoVote said:


> A quick in and out, smear every boat that floats in the gulf, then carpet bomb every imam compound we know about. It's overdue anyway.



Why would Iran attack Japanese tankers?


----------



## Redfish (Dec 8, 2022)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Over time, the world is DE-stabilizing.  Syria, Afghanistan, Ukraine, Iran, Iraq, Russia back in Cuba, South America, North Korea etc etc etc
> Regardless of who is currently in office.   It's a process that has been set in motion over decades but is intensifying.
> 
> It's my informed opinion that this destabilization is directly due to the projection of weakness and self-destruction offered by Democrat Presidents and all anti-American Leftist in general.   Leftists will be the cause of the "Second fall of Rome".
> ...


sad but true.


----------



## Meathead (Dec 8, 2022)

surada said:


> Why would Iran attack Japanese tankers?


Why do they wear towels on their heads? I mean it's not like they ever shower and stuff.


----------



## surada (Dec 8, 2022)

Meathead said:


> Why do they wear towels on their heads? I mean it's not like they ever shower and stuff.



Haven't you ever been out of the US? You are remarkably ignorant.


----------



## Meathead (Dec 8, 2022)

surada said:


> Haven't you ever been out of the US? You are remarkably ignorant.


We've been through this you pompous ditz.


----------

